# ICT Security Specialist - 262112



## coffeeking (Aug 12, 2013)

*ANZSCO 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)*

Hello All, 

For those who may have experience in this domain I request you to please provide your opinion on if a role of an IT Auditor (as shown in the attached image) could be assessed as "closely related" to the roles of an ICT Security Specialist. 

Below is the ICT Security Specialist role as described in ACS document:

262112 - ICT Security Specialist
Establishes, manages and administers an organisation's ICT security policy and procedures to ensure preventive and 
recovery strategies are in place, and minimize the risk of internal and external security threats. 

Description of Employment Duties: 
 designing and maintaining database architecture, data structures, tables, dictionaries and naming 
conventions to ensure the accuracy and completeness of all data master files 
 performing the operational establishment and preventive maintenance of backups, recovery procedures, and 
enforcing security and integrity controls 
 implementing and administering database documentation, guidelines, policies and procedures 
 testing database systems and upgrades, such as debugging, tracking, reproduction, logging and resolving all 
identified problems, according to approved quality testing scripts, procedures and processes 
 accepting responsibility for the processes, procedures and operational management associated with system 
security and disaster recovery planning 
 liaising with security vendors, suppliers, service providers and external resources; analysing, recommending, 
installing and maintaining software security applications; and monitoring contractual obligations, 
performance delivery and service level agreements 
 troubleshooting and providing service support in diagnosing, resolving and repairing server-related hardware 
and software malfunctions, encompassing workstations and communication infrastructure 
 preparing and maintaining documentation, policies and instructions, and recording and detailing operational 
procedures and system logs 
 ensuring that the design of computer sites allows all components to fit together and work properly, and 
monitoring and adjusting the performance of networks 
 continually surveying the current computer site to determine future network needs and making 
recommendations for enhancements in the implementation of future servers and networks 

Description of Closely Related Core ICT Units: 
• Computer forensics 
• Data Encryption 
• Database design 
• Database implementation 
• Database Management Systems - (Relational Database, Object Oriented Database, RDBMS) 
• Information security 
• Information Systems security 
• Internet and the Web 
• Internet forensics 
• Network security 
• Operating systems - (Unix, Linux, Xenix, Network OS) 
• Web security 

Description of Additional Closely Related ICT Units: 
• Client Server Technology 
• Computer networks 
• Critical Path Method 
• Data Communications 
• Data policy 
• Data structures 
• Distributed Systems 
• File Processing 
• Introduction to ICT - (Introduction to Computer Science, Computer Theory, Introduction to Business Computing, 
Computer Science I) 
• Project Management 
• Quality management - (Quality Assurance, Software Quality) 
• Testing strategies and methods 

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes an IT Auditor can apply under the anzsco code 262112.
PS : There is already an existing thread for ict security specialists 262112


----------



## Kar1205 (May 25, 2014)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and I recently made up my mind to immigrate to Australia. I did few research for past 2 days and got to know few things.

I have total of 6.5 years of work experience, in that past 3 years in Information Security domain. So, I got to know that I come under ICT Security Specialist (262112). But I could see that this code doesn't come under SOL, but only in CSOL list on WA, SA and VIC occupation list.

Now could any one please let me know, if these list (SOL and State Occupation List) changes/ updated on yearly basis? If so, when will be the next update/ change? Also what is meant by 'Off List Criteria' in Occupation List?


----------



## Ramky (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey Kar1205, I'm too applying with ANZSCO 262112

Too late reply...but I hope by now you would have migrated to Australia, if not put your questions here.


----------



## haqa (Aug 12, 2016)

*ICT Security Specialist 262112*

Hi,

I have seen some members get NSW SS for ICT Security Specialist (262112) in 2016. However, i don't see this occupation code in NSW SOL list (checked both current and last year's too). 

Can relevant members guide me how to proceed? Should i wait till July 2017?

Thanks!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

haqa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have seen some members get NSW SS for ICT Security Specialist (262112) in 2016. However, i don't see this occupation code in NSW SOL list (checked both current and last year's too).
> 
> ...


262112 is not in NSW list and hence can't apply under stream 1.

262112 is in new STSOL list (formerly CSOL) Combined list of eligible skilled occupations

So, you can apply under Stream 2 which requires very high points like 75+ I think.

Are you eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales

200 occupations have been removed today from STSOL and NSW is expected to make lots of changes to its occupation list and others, so have a look at their website to see the changes.


----------



## muneebhussain (Nov 14, 2016)

When I hit EOI submit button for 262112 in 189 subclass . I get below message .

"The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass " and there is an option to deselect subclass from 189 to something else .

I am trying to understand when 262112 is in "Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List" then why I am getting this message?


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

This error is probably due to no update in occupation list and ceiling limit. You will be able to submit the application once list is updated.


----------



## muneebhussain (Nov 14, 2016)

Hmm. That is strange. I believe ceiling limit is not applicable as they have reset it starting from July 1st, 2017 (Start of the Fiscal year ). Other explanation makes sense that possibly they did not add the occupation in their database for 189.

Is it a good idea to email Skill Select Support team and let them know the issue?


----------



## mattjason (Dec 10, 2015)

muneebhussain said:


> When I hit EOI submit button for 262112 in 189 subclass . I get below message .
> 
> "The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass " and there is an option to deselect subclass from 189 to something else .
> 
> I am trying to understand when 262112 is in "Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List" then why I am getting this message?


This is because you cannot apply for 189 with this code. If its in MTSSL , 190 is the way to go.


----------



## manishabajpai (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI under 190subclass for ICT security specialist. But now i can see that its part of 189 as well. Can i update the same EOI with both 189 and 190 or do i need to have another EOI as well for 189 subclass. What happens in both cases with two separate EOI and one EOI with two subclasses ? I have 60 points if i go for 189 and 65 if i choose 190 as the subclass. Can someone explain me in detail ?

Regards,
Manisha


----------



## mattjason (Dec 10, 2015)

oh my bad..now this code is part of 189 as well..so you can apply for both in a single EOI...


----------



## muneebhussain (Nov 14, 2016)

It is part of 189, BUT are you able to submit EOI with 189? I tired that and system did not let me allow that and I got the below message

"The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass " and there was an option to deselect 189 and select another subclass such as 190 instead.

I am not quite sure if it is system glitch or there is something which I am not doing right!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

manishabajpai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI under 190subclass for ICT security specialist. But now i can see that its part of 189 as well. Can i update the same EOI with both 189 and 190 or do i need to have another EOI as well for 189 subclass. What happens in both cases with two separate EOI and one EOI with two subclasses ? I have 60 points if i go for 189 and 65 if i choose 190 as the subclass. Can someone explain me in detail ?
> 
> ...


Submit another EOI for 189 and leave 190 EOI untouched.

Edit: You can do both, but if you get 190 invite, then your EOI is locked and even if you are eligible for 189, you don't get 189 for 60 days till it gets unlocked. With separate EOI, you don't have to wait that 60 days.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

muneebhussain said:


> It is part of 189, BUT are you able to submit EOI with 189? I tired that and system did not let me allow that and I got the below message
> 
> "The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass " and there was an option to deselect 189 and select another subclass such as 190 instead.
> 
> I am not quite sure if it is system glitch or there is something which I am not doing right!


Lets wait for 5 July site maintenance and then you may be able to submit.


----------



## muneebhussain (Nov 14, 2016)

I tired again of submitting EOI and got the same message 

"The EOI for this subclass will not be considered for an invitation at this time, because according to the client's claims:

The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass"

I am at loss as to why I am unable to submit EOI(Subclass 189) with 65 points for occupation 262112.

A cry for help !!!


----------



## mattjason (Dec 10, 2015)

muneebhussain said:


> I tired again of submitting EOI and got the same message
> 
> "The EOI for this subclass will not be considered for an invitation at this time, because according to the client's claims:
> 
> ...


Did u try sending any email to skillselect explaining the issue and screenshot..might be a system glitch..


----------



## muneebhussain (Nov 14, 2016)

mattjason said:


> Did u try sending any email to skillselect explaining the issue and screenshot..might be a system glitch..



Yes I did send them the screenshot with detail explanation on April 3rd but did not get any response back, not sure how long they take to reply back


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

If an occupation is in MLTSSL then we can apply in 189, correct me if i am wrong?

Thank you




mattjason said:


> This is because you cannot apply for 189 with this code. If its in MTSSL , 190 is the way to go.


----------



## muneebhussain (Nov 14, 2016)

that is correct


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Has the list been released? Are 60 points sufficient to apply 189 in ICT security specialists?


----------



## muneebhussain (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes 60 points are sufficient in subclass 189 and this occupation was added in the list on July 1st


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I was so thrilled when I saw 262112 in the MLTSSL. Im at a very early stage of my PR processing and Im looking into this thread carefully. Can any one please confirm if you were able to submit your EOI against 262112 under subclass 189. Very anxious to know. ray: 

Sunil


----------



## muneebhussain (Nov 14, 2016)

yes I was able to lodge 262112 under subclass 189 last week


----------



## ismaileltahawy (May 17, 2017)

*no invitation yet*

did you got the 189 invitation ?
a friend of mine was able also to submit in the 189 last week but he didn't get the invitation in the July 26 cutoff although his score is 65 points.


----------



## muneebhussain (Nov 14, 2016)

I did not get the invitation either, although my score is 65


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank you :roll:


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

Sorry. My response was for your reply that you were able to submit EOI under 189 for 262112. With your recent update that you did not get the invite, I read that an EOI is preserved for 2 years, so you can get an invite anytime right ?


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

I read through the data posted in skillselect and found that no invites were sent for applicants with 65 points in the invite round held on 12th July. May be they followed the same for the 26 July round as well(data not published yet). Skillselect is a beautiful repository of data. Sorry, if I'm boring you guys with my may be stale discoveries, but just thought of sharing this piece of information.

Skillselect -> Invitation Rounds -> Previous Invitation Rounds -> 12 July


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sunilgovindan said:


> I read through the data posted in skillselect and found that no invites were sent for applicants with 65 points in the invite round held on 12th July. May be they followed the same for the 26 July round as well(data not published yet). Skillselect is a beautiful repository of data. Sorry, if I'm boring you guys with my may be stale discoveries, but just thought of sharing this piece of information.
> 
> Skillselect -> Invitation Rounds -> Previous Invitation Rounds -> 12 July


July 26 results are also published. 

It is quite confusing as why no invitations been sent yet as far as expatforum is concerned and no info regarding it in occupation ceiling yet. Better ask DIBP about it.


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

oh. Yes . You are right !!. July 26 data is published under "Current Invitation Round". Again no invites sent for applicants with 65 points.  . please do share any update you might get from DIBP.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Finally 262112 is on the occupational ceiling and it go quite a good number too. *2391* places

2621	Database and Systems Administrators and ICT Security Specialists 2391

So, far only 1 people is invited as it seems.

Not sure why it is renamed Database and Systems Administrators too since only ICT Security Specialists is on MLTSSL. The guy in charge of occupational ceiling seriously needs a crash course on his job before he posts anything.

1st no ceiling for over 2 weeks, then suddenly both rounds results within 2 days and then with lots of errors and especially 2621 not in the ceiling - which is now corrected. Now 262112 is renamed as the whole group. 

Anyway, it is known that 60 will get one invite since it is not pro rata yet and it might take some time before the 60 pointers starts getting invite since till now only 70 pointers been invited in the last 2 rounds.


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

Actually the most of the employment duties listed by ACS under 262112 in its ANZSCO code information document are Database administration related. May be that prompted the name change of the occupation.

some of them....

designing and maintaining database architecture, data structures, tables, dictionaries and naming conventions to ensure the accuracy and completeness of all data master files
• performing the operational establishment and preventive maintenance of backups, recovery procedures, and enforcing security and integrity controls
• implementing and administering database documentation, guidelines, policies and procedures
• testing database systems and upgrades, such as debugging, tracking, reproduction, logging and resolving all identified problems, according to approved quality testing scripts, procedures and processes
• accepting responsibility for the processes, procedures and operational management associated with system security and disaster recovery planning
• liaising with security vendors, suppliers, service providers and external resources; analysing, recommending, installing and maintaining software security applications; and monitoring contractual obligations, performance delivery and service level agreements
• troubleshooting and providing service support in diagnosing, resolving and repairing server-related hardware and software malfunctions, encompassing workstations and communication infrastructure
• preparing and maintaining documentation, policies and instructions, and recording and detailing operational procedures and system logs

Bringing in a ceiling makes me tense, I'm still at a very early stage of PR processing....hopefully they don't hit the ceiling before I jump in


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sunilgovindan said:


> Actually the most of the employment duties listed by ACS under 262112 in its ANZSCO code information document are Database administration related. May be that prompted the name change of the occupation.
> 
> some of them....
> 
> ...


No. That is guy is not competent for the job.


----------



## ismaileltahawy (May 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Finally 262112 is on the occupational ceiling and it go quite a good number too. *2391* places
> 
> 2621	Database and Systems Administrators and ICT Security Specialists 2391
> 
> .


Hello,

can you please clarify from where did you find this number (2391) , in the ANSCO link related to ICT Security (anzscosearch.com/262112) i am still seeing the following error:

"There is no occupation ceiling for Unit Group 2621: Database and Systems Administrators, and ICT Security Specialists"

Best Regards


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ismaileltahawy said:


> Hello,
> 
> can you please clarify from where did you find this number (2391) , in the ANSCO link related to ICT Security (anzscosearch.com/262112) i am still seeing the following error:
> 
> ...


Check SkillSelect > Occupational Ceiling. Where you submitted your EOI. SkillSelect

And stop using 3rd party website when DIBP is already there. I don't understand why people find any site but DIBP, when all info starts from DIBP.


----------



## ismaileltahawy (May 17, 2017)

i found it, border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#tab-content-3


----------



## ismaileltahawy (May 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Check SkillSelect. Where you submitted your EOI.


thanks a lot


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ismaileltahawy said:


> thanks a lot


You shouldn't look at any site but DIBP. All info is there and there info is all that matters.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

I am also planning to apply under ICT Security Specialist 262112. I wanted to know if anyone has had a positive ACS for this jobcode. if yes, can you please help me with your roles and responsibilities?


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

swatee25 said:


> I am also planning to apply under ICT Security Specialist 262112. I wanted to know if anyone has had a positive ACS for this jobcode. if yes, can you please help me with your roles and responsibilities?




That would be the most disastrous idea pal. Do not pick anything from any old successful ACS assessment referral letters belonging to your friends or anyone. Plagiarism is treated very seriously and you may even risk washing your hands off the opportunity. 
I would strongly suggest you to start building your own referral letters. It is difficult, but give a lot of time to it. To start with, refer the ANZSCO code information manual from the ACS website and list all the duties mentioned in there under 262112. Then pick the key words in each of the duty, relate it to the actual duty you perform and write it down in your own words. Write as much as possible and then do multiple proof readings condensing the line items. I'm not sure if there are any other short cuts, but this seems to be the right way to do it.
All the best


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

any invites from the Aug 9 invite round ?


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks buddy. I have all my referral letters ready, but each time I read it I get more confused. And since I am not using any consultant, I wanted to be doubly sure that I was on the right track.

I am a security auditor since last 10 years with CISA. However, I come from commerce graduation background. Hence needed help!


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hey Sunil - can we touch base?


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

swatee25 said:


> Hey Sunil - can we touch base?


sure. :thumb:


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

sunilgovindan said:


> sure. :thumb:



How? is there a number I can call on?


----------



## neeans (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi Expats

Please advise.

I have already assessed my experience from ACS for computer networks and waiting for invite (points are less to get same) . But now since 26112 is added in occupation list, can I assess my experience again from ACS as security specialist ?

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

neeans said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> ...


The rules permit you to get yourself reassessed under different ANZSCO codes simultaneously 

Whether ACS will assess you as positive or not , is for ACS to decide based on the documents you submit

Cheers


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

coffeeking said:


> Hello All,
> 
> For those who may have experience in this domain I request you to please provide your opinion on if a role of an IT Auditor (as shown in the attached image) could be assessed as "closely related" to the roles of an ICT Security Specialist.
> 
> ...



Hello - I too am an IT auditor. Did you get through under this code?


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Me86 said:


> Yes an IT Auditor can apply under the anzsco code 262112.
> PS : There is already an existing thread for ict security specialists 262112[/QUOT
> 
> Can you please provide the thread? I can get only closed links or very old posts...
> ...


----------



## srijai (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello,

Do we know what is the points cut off for 262112.

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Ramky said:


> Hey Kar1205, I'm too applying with ANZSCO 262112
> 
> Too late reply...but I hope by now you would have migrated to Australia, if not put your questions here.


Hey Ramky,

How was your assessment and other items? Did you migrate?


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi, can someone share their timeline for 262112 ICT Security Specialist? and is it available in NSW or not?


----------



## srijai (Jun 16, 2017)

AKheraj said:


> Hi, can someone share their timeline for 262112 ICT Security Specialist? and is it available in NSW or not?


You may find this link useful...as per this it's not available for NSW..

http://deltaimmigration.com.au/ICT-Security-Specialist/262112.htm


Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi,
can someone help me out assessing my degree, I have done advance diploma in network security from tafe and bachelor's in ICT with networking majors. What I want to know is that should I get my degree assessed under computer network professionals (263111) or under ICT Security Specialist (262112). So far I only have 60 points for 189 visa so can someone guide me what should I do?


----------



## Adamtony (Mar 3, 2017)

I think it is the same roles as the system administrator 262113 as per the Anzsco website
do you guys think if some one is assessed as system administrator can go for a reassessment under the ict security specialist 262112 with the same reference letter?


----------



## Nouma (Jul 5, 2017)

Are 55 points sufficient for 189 in ICT security specialists?


----------



## ixii (Aug 23, 2017)

Nouma said:


> Are 55 points sufficient for 189 in ICT security specialists?


Min of 60 is required.


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

Nouma said:


> Are 55 points sufficient for 189 in ICT security specialists?


Current cut off is 65. If you apply at 65 in security specialist, you will get invite in October.


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

AKheraj said:


> Hi, can someone share their timeline for 262112 ICT Security Specialist? and is it available in NSW or not?


This is non-pro occupation and last invite on these occupations on 65 points was for EOI DOE 03/08/2017.


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

Please share your EOI DOE in this occupation and points you applied on. We are expecting invites this round if you applied at 65.


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted EOI today. When can I Expect Invite?


Visa- 189 
Occupation: 262112 : ICT Security specialist
Points: 60
EOI Submitted: 19/09/2017


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

jatinpandey said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI today. When can I Expect Invite?
> 
> ...



Dear Jatin,

i am requesting to you if u could share your subjects/units, that will help me whether its worth to spent money. i want to go for ict security specialist but not sure. i have skill assessment of system analyst and my qualification is from Australia . please let me know if u need my number for private conversation


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

Immi master said:


> jatinpandey said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Hey mate, 
I recently assessed my degree in security specialist. Share your subjects if you would like my opinion on this.
Regards
Jay


----------



## singhj07 (Sep 1, 2017)

jatinpandey said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI today. When can I Expect Invite?
> 
> ...





Immi master said:


> jatinpandey said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Hi Jatin,

According to the current trend non pro occupations are doing well at 65 points. Invitations received DOE 03/08/2017 at 65 points. There will be a backlog of 60 pointers. We cannot predict unless the minimum points drop down to 60 for invitations.


----------



## patash (Oct 8, 2017)

singhj07 said:


> Hey mate,
> I recently assessed my degree in security specialist. Share your subjects if you would like my opinion on this.
> Regards
> Jay


Hi Jay,
I am looking forward to do ACS assessment for ICT Security Specialist.
But I am really confused here.
The roles and responsibilities provided by ACS are really very generic and mostly as an administrator.
I have worked with SIEM solutions and security incident response and investigaion.
Will this match with the ACS criteria?
Please help me out as I am in a great dilemma here.

Regards,
Ashish


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

singhj07 said:


> Hey mate,
> I recently assessed my degree in security specialist. Share your subjects if you would like my opinion on this.
> Regards
> Jay


I am a commerce grad with CISA certification


----------



## santh333 (Oct 15, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> I am a commerce grad with CISA certification


Hi All,

I am a seasoned cyber security professional. My expertise includes information security control design, implementation and assessments. I have bachelors degree in eletronics & comm engg. and a masters degree in information systems.

For my current profile, I felt "ICT security specialist 262112" suits best for sublass 189 application.

@ swatee25, did you get your skills assessed already. Any pointers?

Do we have more people with similar expertise here? Need advise.

-------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: <planning to apply> ICT security specialist 262112
SAR: <not submitted yet>
PTE-A: <planning to take mid-Nov>
EOI Lodged: <planning to submit under subclass 189>
Invitation Received: <NA>
VISA Lodged: <NA>


----------



## subframe (Oct 20, 2017)

*262112 - ICT Security Specialist (October 2017 onwards)*

Hi guys,

Any ICT Security Specialists on here waiting for invitation on 189 or 190?
If so, let's keep in touch in this thread.


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

subframe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any ICT Security Specialists on here waiting for invitation on 189 or 190?
> If so, let's keep in touch in this thread.


Sure mate. But have seen only very few on discussions here! 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## subframe (Oct 20, 2017)

The perfect opportunity to change this in other words.



ArGo said:


> Sure mate. But have seen only very few on discussions here!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## subframe (Oct 20, 2017)

ArGo said:


> Sure mate. But have seen only very few on discussions here!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


I see you also have 60 points.

This is my points break down:
ANZSCO 262112

Age (25) | Edu (15) | Eng (20) | Exp (0)
189 EOI DOE: 11 Oct 2017
190 EOI DOE: 12 Oct 2017

I did notice that someone on MyImmiTracker claims to have received an invite with 60 points (262112) in the last round (18th of October). Quite interested to see the statistics for that round when DIBP releases it, as I'm sceptical about the authenticity of this claim. Especially considering that others with 65 points appear not to have received invites.


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello guys,
I did my assessment with 263111 (computer network and system administrator) and i have 65 points but no hope till next March, 2018. can i do go for 262112 assessment.

Please guide me, as i want to re-assess.

Thank you.


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

subframe said:


> I see you also have 60 points.
> 
> This is my points break down:
> ANZSCO 262112
> ...


Yes I did notice it now in myimmitracker site that some one claims he received ITA with 60 points. May be a false claim. Let's wait for DIBP status. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kelvin111 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hey guys, I have diploma in IT, bachelor in info system and master in info system from Aus. Plus, i have a one year part time work experience in security administrator in aus. 

What do you think? if i apply for ICT security to assess my degree, will they approve it? 

from my view, I have all closely related subjects and work experience. 

Let me know what you think, i will be thankful cheers!


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

kelvin111 said:


> Hey guys, I have diploma in IT, bachelor in info system and master in info system from Aus. Plus, i have a one year part time work experience in security administrator in aus.
> 
> What do you think? if i apply for ICT security to assess my degree, will they approve it?
> 
> ...


Its always best to judge yourself as the eligibility process is very clear. You need a minimum of 60 points to submit an EOI which is more important than getting a partially positive outcome from ACS(just on education alone and ignoring employment).

From the details you have given, You will not get any points for employment as you don't have sufficient years of experience. If you are confident of getting minimum 60 points with 0 points from employment, you can proceed.

I wont be surprised if ACS turns down the application completely for insufficient experience in the nominated occupation. That is also a possibility.


----------



## kelvin111 (Oct 24, 2017)

sunilgovindan said:


> Its always best to judge yourself as the eligibility process is very clear. You need a minimum of 60 points to submit an EOI which is more important than getting a partially positive outcome from ACS(just on education alone and ignoring employment).
> 
> From the details you have given, You will not get any points for employment as you don't have sufficient years of experience. If you are confident of getting minimum 60 points with 0 points from employment, you can proceed.
> 
> I wont be surprised if ACS turns down the application completely for insufficient experience in the nominated occupation. That is also a possibility.


Thanks for your info. I thought, if you have one year experience in your field, they give you 5 points in Australia. I have studied in Australia plus experience. lets see the outcome if i can assess my degree to ICT security. finger crossed!


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi guys,

Can someone who already got their skills assessment done by ACS share their ICT units for this occupation. I have already lodged my assessment but haven't yet got the result. I m really nervous about this because of the current status of my visa. Can anyone please help


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

y2j said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can someone who already got their skills assessment done by ACS share their ICT units for this occupation. I have already lodged my assessment but haven't yet got the result. I m really nervous about this because of the current status of my visa. Can anyone please help


As you have already submitted for skills assessment, you should wait and understand what ACS says about your education and experience, instead of understanding how others been assessed. I know, the waiting period kills. But we have many more waiting periods through out the journey of the PR. Dont get nervous, wish everything goes good in time for you.


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

ArGo said:


> As you have already submitted for skills assessment, you should wait and understand what ACS says about your education and experience, instead of understanding how others been assessed. I know, the waiting period kills. But we have many more waiting periods through out the journey of the PR. Dont get nervous, wish everything goes good in time for you.


Correct me if Im wrong but the whole purpose of this forum is for people to understand and gather information about details such as this.


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

y2j said:


> Im sorry if you misunderstood my question. I was asking if the result gets updated in the ACS portal before an email is sent. I wasn't asking on how other people are assessed.
> 
> And correct me if Im wrong but the whole purpose of this forum is for people to understand and gather information about details such as this.


Nothing to be sorry mate. Both will happen at the same time. The ACS results will come as a PDF over email. And on the portal it will get updated as finalized. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

I Have applied for ACS under ICT Security Specialist and waiting for outcome


I have a small doubt, My roles and responsibilities on the first 2 companies are more in to networking like routing and switching with less security responsibilities / 3 and 4 companies are half networking and half security side. i have total 7 years of experience how many years ACS will deduct for my situation

kindly advise


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> I Have applied for ACS under ICT Security Specialist and waiting for outcome
> 
> 
> I have a small doubt, My roles and responsibilities on the first 2 companies are more in to networking like routing and switching with less security responsibilities / 3 and 4 companies are half networking and half security side. i have total 7 years of experience how many years ACS will deduct for my situation
> ...


Deduction of years is not based on R&R. 2 years deducted if you have a ICT major qualification else 4 years will be deducted. But based on your R&R, ACS will decide if the skill you nominated is relevant or not. In most cases ACS recommends the closely matching skill.

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

ArGo said:


> Deduction of years is not based on R&R. 2 years deducted if you have a ICT major qualification else 4 years will be deducted. But based on your R&R, ACS will decide if the skill you nominated is relevant or not. In most cases ACS recommends the closely matching skill.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the reply


I got 4 years bachelors from electronics and Masters degree from computer networks
Any idea how many years will be deducted

Please advise 
Thanks


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> Thank you for the reply
> 
> 
> I got 4 years bachelors from electronics and Masters degree from computer networks
> ...


You can forget about bachelor's, if your highest qualification i.e masters will mostly be ICT major. So you should get 2 years deduction. 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## ixii (Aug 23, 2017)

ArGo said:


> AVIS RAKNAS said:
> 
> 
> > I Have applied for ACS under ICT Security Specialist and waiting for outcome
> ...


It's 2 years deduction if your ICT major subjects were related to ICT Security, otherwise it's 4 years deduction even with ICT major.


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

ArGo said:


> You can forget about bachelor's, if your highest qualification i.e masters will mostly be ICT major. So you should get 2 years deduction.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


Computer Networks, Wireless and Mobile Communications Systems
Network Design, Modelling and Simulation
Network Systems and Services
Network Security: Standards, Protocols and Applications
Postgraduate Project in Computer
Communications

Above are the ICT units from my masters degree 
Hope this is fine then

Thanks


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

ixii said:


> It's 2 years deduction if your ICT major subjects were related to ICT Security, otherwise it's 4 years deduction even with ICT major.


Computer Networks, Wireless and Mobile Communications Systems
Network Design, Modelling and Simulation
Network Systems and Services
Network Security: Standards, Protocols and Applications
Postgraduate Project in Computer
Communications

Above are the ICT units from my masters degree 
Hope this is fine then

Thanks


----------



## vkcraj (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello Friends,
Can one of you please enlight the possibility of getting the invite on 189 for 65 points on 262112? Is there any backlog at the moment? What is the latest invitation received for a 65 pointer in this code? e.g. if we put EOI in the first week of Dec 2017 with 65 points, by when do you think we can get the invitation?
Similarly, does somebody know about the latest cutoff of points for 190 on this code? I think it's open in NSW and VIC at the moment for 190.


----------



## imagine2017 (Oct 29, 2017)

I did manage to get a 190 invite from VIC for 262112. I have submitted my Visa nomination form and am awaiting further results.


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

imagine2017 said:


> I did manage to get a 190 invite from VIC for 262112. I have submitted my Visa nomination form and am awaiting further results.


It would be nice to have your EOI date and points. Have you also submitted 189?


----------



## Vinokan (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi guys, what?s the last EOI issues date for ICT security for 65 points.


----------



## imagine2017 (Oct 29, 2017)

ArGo said:


> It would be nice to have your EOI date and points. Have you also submitted 189?


My EOI submission date was 04th October 2017. I submitted for both 189 and 190 at the same time. My points is 65.


----------



## asureshbabu06 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi friends,

Thanks for creating this thread. I submitted my EOI today for the ANZCO code ICT 262112. I submitted for both 189 and 190.

189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points.


----------



## Meysam270 (Jul 16, 2015)

vkcraj said:


> Hello Friends,
> Can one of you please enlight the possibility of getting the invite on 189 for 65 points on 262112?


Based on the current process time, it should be 1 mont waiting time, however, I have been submitted my EOI on 19/09/2017 but still haven't received my invitation. 



vkcraj said:


> Is there any backlog at the moment? What is the latest invitation received for a 65 pointer in this code? e.g. if we put EOI in the first week of Dec 2017 with 65 points, by when do you think we can get the invitation?


The last DOE visa according to 4th October Skillselect result is 23/09/2017 and 18th October is yet to be released. 
Everything depends on the next round results. If the non-pro rata occupation points comes down to 60 point you will probably will get your result in the next round, otherwise it will be at least a month for the invitation.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vkcraj (Sep 5, 2017)

Thank you Meysam270 for your reply. I wish you get your invitation soon. Keep us posted whenever you receive your Invitation.


----------



## khu786 (Oct 13, 2016)

ACS will also look into your work experiance before deducting anything from your education, for south east asian degrees usually 4 years are deducted


----------



## asureshbabu06 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hello friends,

I've filed my EOI on Oct 31, 2017.

ANZSCO 262112 - Acs deducted 2 years.

Ielts LRSW-8 8.5 7 7

Age(30)+Ielts(10)+Education(15) +Experience(10)

189 - 65 points
190- 70 points


----------



## vxvamsi (Oct 31, 2017)

I am a Network Engineer with 6.9 years of experience I do work on Network Security and I did my Engineering in Electronics and communications from JNTUH and Maters degree in Electrical Engineering. Should I file under in 263111 or 262112 to get an invite. I may get 65points if ACS will access my degree and experience (15+10).

Following are the subjects in Masters:
1)DATA COMMUNICATION NETWORKS
2) WIRELESS NETWORKING
3) APPLIED DIGITAL CONTROL
4) ROUTING AND SWITCHING I
5) INFORMATION ASSURANCE AND SECURITY
6) ENERGY EFFIC WIRELESS NETWORKS
7)INFORMATION ON INTERNET
8) ROUTING AND SWITCHING II
COURSES FORM BACHELORS IN ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION

1)C & DATA STRUCTURES
2) COMPUTER PROGRAMMING LAB
3) INFORMATION TECH & NUMERIC METHOD
4) SWITCHING THEORY & LOGIC DESIGN
5) COMMUNICATION THEORY
6) COMPUTER ORGANIZATION
7)DIGITAL COMMUNICATIONS
8) DIGITAL COMMUNICATIONS LAB
9)COMMUNICATION SYSTEM
10) MICROPROCESSOER LAB
11) MICRO PROCESSEORS
12) CELLULAR AND MOBILE COMMUNICATION
13) RADAR ENGINEERING
14) OPERATING SYSTEMS
15) COMPUTER NETWORKS
16) OPTICAL COMMUNICATIONS
17) SATELLITE COMMUNICATION
18) DIGITAL SIGNAL PROCESSING.

Will these courses be counted as ICT Major for 262112 or should I file under 263111 to get maximum points for work experience and education.


----------



## karthkri (Nov 19, 2016)

@vxvamsi- from my experience in applying ACS for above both Streams, Bachelors in ECE would get major in ICT with full points, but the caviet is for this ACS will deduct 4 Years of work experience. Looking at your situation, you have a masters as well, but it’s in Electrical as well. I got my EEE assessed as ICT Major but 4 years experience deducted in both the above 2 streams asssessed by ACS. If assuming, they deduct 4 years for u, you will be left with 2.9 years, which is risky. Good luck. I don’t want to discourage you, but provide u with right facts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkcraj (Sep 5, 2017)

asureshbabu06 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I've filed my EOI on Oct 31, 2017.
> 
> ...


Could you please update us once you receive the invitation? It would be good to know for all of us about the wait duration after filling EOI for this code on 65 points.


----------



## asureshbabu06 (Oct 20, 2017)

vkcraj said:


> asureshbabu06 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello friends,
> ...


Sure..I will keep u guys posted. I think it would be better if we can create a WhatsApp group for our ICT 262112. It will be easy to share news and plan things.


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello guys,
I had my assessment from ACS as 263111, last year on feb.
I have 65 points and submitted EOI on 1 july 17 but everyone know that process is very slow and it have backlog of 7 - 8 months around.
what if, I will go for reassessment as 262112 ?

will it work with same experience letters, as sure network engineer exp have security works and its mentioned in my every experience letter.

If its good and I can get +ve assessment please reply ?

If I need to change my experience letters please mention?

Thanks.


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

asureshbabu06 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I've filed my EOI on Oct 31, 2017.
> 
> ...


Hi Suresh,

Can you please advise about your education details that your submitted for security specialist. Also please tell how long did you waited for ACS result.

Thanks


----------



## vxvamsi (Oct 31, 2017)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> Hi Suresh,
> 
> Can you please advise about your education details that your submitted for security specialist. Also please tell how long did you waited for ACS result.
> 
> Thanks


Avis/Suresh PM me we can get connected. I am having same ID at google mail.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Hello Everyone, 

I am new here. Helping a friend, Just curious what are the chances of getting an invitation in the next round for 65 points. Considering there has been no round for over a month. Can 70 catch up?

Positive 65 points 262112
EOI : October 5


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

subframe said:


> I see you also have 60 points.
> 
> This is my points break down:
> ANZSCO 262112
> ...


100 percent sure there is a bug there. No 60 were invited, According to ISCAH unofficial report non pro moved only 5 or 4 days for 65. All of us are patiently waiting, meanwhile still no 18th oct results.


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new here. Helping a friend, Just curious what are the chances of getting an invitation in the next round for 65 points. Considering there has been no round for over a month. Can 70 catch up?
> 
> ...


65 points is sufficient to get invite 
Should get invite by next round 
November first invitation round your friend should get invite

Thanks


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> 65 points is sufficient to get invite
> Should get invite by next round
> November first invitation round your friend should get invite
> 
> Thanks


Thank you for your prompt reply. If only they had a round. DIBP has cancelled last two rounds and still no updates on previous round. I am so anxious :juggle:


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply. If only they had a round. DIBP has cancelled last two rounds and still no updates on previous round. I am so anxious :juggle:


Last 2 rounds was not cancelled 
4th and 18th October invitation rounds completed (only 2 rounds per month )
29 september ICT security specialist has been invited according to immitracker site 
65 pointers up to 29 september has been called in for PR 
if you applied on october you will soon get invite in this month round
November invitation round has been put on hold due to system error.
will happen anytime next week 

Thanks


----------



## marouthu (Sep 20, 2017)

I submitted my EOI today for Security specialist. I submitted for both 189 and 190.

189 with 60 points and 190 NSW with 65 points

Any guess how long should I wait?


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Noone can say anything without looking at the rounds for november. So Just wait for DIBP to publish the results and rounds for november. 



marouthu said:


> I submitted my EOI today for Security specialist. I submitted for both 189 and 190.
> 
> 189 with 60 points and 190 NSW with 65 points
> 
> Any guess how long should I wait?


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> Last 2 rounds was not cancelled
> 4th and 18th October invitation rounds completed (only 2 rounds per month )
> 29 september ICT security specialist has been invited according to immitracker site
> 65 pointers up to 29 september has been called in for PR
> ...


1. its 27 september according to immitracker and other non-pro rata occupation. ISCAH has also published 27th and but there is no confirmation.
2. There is no gaurantee there will be round next week also. Some say it can be tonight, some say tomr infact we dont we have confirmation there will be a round on the 15 as well. 
3. Furthermore, if it is a normal round it will be 70's round not 65 so i am just worried about that the most as my visa is expiring soon. 

November was suppose to be a rockstar month considering it had 3 rounds but it has become a nightmare for all.

How did you say 29th, do you know anyone who got an invite at that time?


----------



## asureshbabu06 (Oct 20, 2017)

Did anyone receive invite. The invitations are out


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

asureshbabu06 said:


> Did anyone receive invite. The invitations are out


No news yet. 65 definitely with no invites. Hoping they at least finished 70 but no confirmation on immitracker.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

There was a round. Did anyone get invited. Check your emails.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Guys

I have 60 points and my age will be 25 in April then I will have 65 points for this occupation.My visa is finishing in end of August What are the chances of 60 pointers for this occupation. Awaiting for your kind reply. I will lodge Eoi in end of this month. Thank u


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Guys

I have 60 points and my age will be 25 in April then I will have 65 points for this occupation.My visa is finishing in end of August What are the chances of 60 pointers for this occupation. Awaiting for your kind reply. I will lodge Eoi in end of this month(November) . Thank u


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have 60 points and my age will be 25 in April then I will have 65 points for this occupation.My visa is finishing in end of August What are the chances of 60 pointers for this occupation. Awaiting for your kind reply. I will lodge Eoi in end of this month. Thank u


With the current turn of events. Noobody would like to comment on it, skillselect has been playing with us all, no results are being published and rounds are missed, So i suggest to come back and check later.


----------



## imagine2017 (Oct 29, 2017)

kbangia said:


> There was a round. Did anyone get invited. Check your emails.


Did not get an invite for the 189 but I got an invite from Victoria to make a submission. Anybody who has got a 190 pre invite?


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

imagine2017 said:


> Did not get an invite for the 189 but I got an invite from Victoria to make a submission. Anybody who has got a 190 pre invite?



Not that I know off.


----------



## marouthu (Sep 20, 2017)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> Computer Networks, Wireless and Mobile Communications Systems
> Network Design, Modelling and Simulation
> Network Systems and Services
> Network Security: Standards, Protocols and Applications
> ...


hi i got my assessment +ve on 5th november
they took 48 days to assess and deducted 3 years as I am networking background
hope this is useful to you

Contact me on <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content, see: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## jaiz (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi guys I need help to decide whether I can apply under this category, my current role is described as senior information security specialist, but it?s not very technical and more into compliance with regard to isae 3402, bcms, internal audits, liasoning with external auditors for compliance, policy and procedures , I have external certifications in iso 27001, CISA, iso 22301, can I apply under this category or should I look into business analyst or quality assurance engineer, I have been struggling with this for quite some time and none of the consultants can also give me a clear picture, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## balaji_r (Feb 14, 2017)

jaiz said:


> Hi guys I need help to decide whether I can apply under this category, my current role is described as senior information security specialist, but it?s not very technical and more into compliance with regard to isae 3402, bcms, internal audits, liasoning with external auditors for compliance, policy and procedures , I have external certifications in iso 27001, CISA, iso 22301, can I apply under this category or should I look into business analyst or quality assurance engineer, I have been struggling with this for quite some time and none of the consultants can also give me a clear picture, any help would be greatly appreciated


I would recommend you to go through ANZSCO job description and find out the one which is close to your current roles and responsibilities and then asses through ACS. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaiz (Nov 17, 2016)

tried that for a long time,cant get a clear picture, some descriptions match some dont with each category that is IS specialist, BA and quality assurance engineer


----------



## balaji_r (Feb 14, 2017)

jaiz said:


> tried that for a long time,cant get a clear picture, some descriptions match some dont with each category that is IS specialist, BA and quality assurance engineer


Go with the one which matches more with your R&R

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## balaji_r (Feb 14, 2017)

balaji_r said:


> Go with the one which matches more with your R&R
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


It won't match 100% for anyone

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaiz (Nov 17, 2016)

*hi*



balaji_r said:


> It won't match 100% for anyone
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I know it wont match 100%, but i find most of the 3 match only 40%


----------



## arshadt86 (May 17, 2016)

neeans said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> ...


Did you assess it +ve, I am on the same boat aswell.


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

arshadt86 said:


> Did you assess it +ve, I am on the same boat aswell.



Most of the people are doing re-assessment with ACS for ICT security specialist 
If you get positive outcome from ACS you can create new profile also you will get invite soon for 65 points and 2 -3 months for 60 points

Thanks


----------



## SnlGuest (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

As there are multiple users linked in this forum, I have full faith that you can help me with my assessment.
I had done my B.Tech [Computer Science Honors, India], and have a work experience of 5.5 years in India and 10 months in Australia. Got a score of 10 points in PTE and planning to apply for ACS in ICT Security Specialist.

Could you please suggest me if anyone of you has a related profile and can suggest on this. I had gone through some forums and they state that 4 years are deducted for ICT Security Specialist and if this is the case then I will not get the work experience points and will not be eligible to apply. Appreciate your suggestion and help.


Thanks,
Sonal


----------



## OldMoose (Jul 28, 2017)

subframe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any ICT Security Specialists on here waiting for invitation on 189 or 190?
> If so, let's keep in touch in this thread.


Hi Mate I am one. Applied with 70 points and waiting for invite now.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

OldMoose said:


> Hi Mate I am one. Applied with 70 points and waiting for invite now.


Hi mate,

In ACS report the reference number A-XXXXXX, should I put this number as it as in eoi? or excluding A.

thanks


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

One more thing, while adding education history in eoi, do we need to mention all earned qualifications such as 10th, 12th or just bachelor, masters are fine.


----------



## marouthu (Sep 20, 2017)

imagine2017 said:


> Did not get an invite for the 189 but I got an invite from Victoria to make a submission. Anybody who has got a 190 pre invite?


Hi i applied for 189 with 60 and 190 NSW with 65 can i know with what points did you get invite with
thank you

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

marouthu said:


> Hi i applied for 189 with 60 and 190 NSW with 65 can i know with what points did you get invite with
> thank you
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I was reading in other forum and there is a person from Malaysia who got invite from Victoria in 10 days with 60 points and he has same job code as yours 262112.


----------



## marouthu (Sep 20, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> I was reading in other forum and there is a person from Malaysia who got invite from Victoria in 10 days with 60 points and he has same job code as yours 262112.


Oh
If that's true 
i will be the happiest person in the world

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

marouthu said:


> Oh
> If that's true
> i will be the happy person in the world
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


check this link out

https://www.migrationdesk.com/members/feroze.2001/#profile-post-656

his status shows this information.


----------



## marouthu (Sep 20, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> check this link out
> 
> https://www.migrationdesk.com/members/feroze.2001/#profile-post-656
> 
> his status shows this information.


Thank you for the link.. hope i get soon..I'm struggling from more than 1 year

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldMoose (Jul 28, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> In ACS report the reference number A-XXXXXX, should I put this number as it as in eoi? or excluding A.
> 
> thanks


Hey mate my agent did it for me so I don't have idea about it.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

what are the chances of getting 190 NSW with 70 points under security specialist 262112? Cant see much activity. Someone please reply


----------



## OldMoose (Jul 28, 2017)

kbangia said:


> what are the chances of getting 190 NSW with 70 points under security specialist 262112? Cant see much activity. Someone please reply


With 70 points you will get both 189 and 190 pretty much straight away. I have 70 points as well and I am hoping to be invited in the next round.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

OldMoose said:


> With 70 points you will get both 189 and 190 pretty much straight away. I have 70 points as well and I am hoping to be invited in the next round.


I have 65 points in 189 and 70 in 190. So I am not sure how long to wait after the current event


----------



## ismaileltahawy (May 17, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> I was reading in other forum and there is a person from Malaysia who got invite from Victoria in 10 days with 60 points and he has same job code as yours 262112.


Hello,

i am the same occupation but my points are 55, so i applied for 190 in NSW with 60 points only, do you think i have a chance to be invited ?

Regards


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

ismaileltahawy said:


> Hello,
> 
> i am the same occupation but my points are 55, so i applied for 190 in NSW with 60 points only, do you think i have a chance to be invited ?
> 
> Regards


I cannot be sure mate but the guy i talked with has said that there are high chances of getting it.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## vicky.vk143 (Nov 19, 2017)

*Is MY MIT/MBA DEGREE RELEVANT QUALIFICATION FOR 262112 occupation to apply for ACS*



marouthu said:


> hi i got my assessment +ve on 5th november
> they took 48 days to assess and deducted 3 years as I am networking background
> hope this is useful to you=quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

Why are people running after ICT security. In my opinion it has the same waiting period than for any other occupation. Non pro is currently on 70 points.


----------



## vicky.vk143 (Nov 19, 2017)

*Is my mit/mba degree elgible for ict security specialist occupation 262112*



marouthu said:


> hi i got my assessment +ve on 5th november
> they took 48 days to assess and deducted 3 years as I am networking background
> hope this is useful to you
> 
> Contact me on <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content, see: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


Hi 

I have done MIT/MBA IN AUSTRALIA what are my chances of getting a positive assessment for ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST 262112? Plz help me ...thanks

Regards 
Vicky


----------



## subframe (Oct 20, 2017)

kbangia said:


> Why are people running after ICT security. In my opinion it has the same waiting period than for any other occupation. Non pro is currently on 70 points.


I have seen the same behaviour, people who are trying to find ways and advice getting assessed as 262112 but not necessarily being in security professionally. What could be the reason for this? Fewer applicants?


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

subframe said:


> I have seen the same behaviour, people who are trying to find ways and advice getting assessed as 262112 but not necessarily being in security professionally. What could be the reason for this? Fewer applicants?


Well I think its too generic, you are right but nothing can be done now. lot of people are already on board. The non pro has gone to 70, that is absolutely insane. It is seriously infuriating.


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

kbangia said:


> Why are people running after ICT security. In my opinion it has the same waiting period than for any other occupation. Non pro is currently on 70 points.


I was reading through the posts in computer systems and network engineering thread, where most people are after 262112 as their's is more competitive. Also the task description for ICT security specialists is more generic and it suits network professionals too. Though the waiting period is same, the number of applications in the skill is less. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

ArGo said:


> I was reading through the posts in computer systems and network engineering thread, where most people are after 262112 as their's is more competitive. Also the task description for ICT security specialists is more generic and it suits network professionals too. Though the waiting period is same, the number of applications in the skill is less.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Pro rata > Non pro rata.

i reckon chances of getting damn Network is more.


----------



## Vinokan (Oct 10, 2017)

Anyone got invited today?


----------



## Satyakrivi (Dec 4, 2017)

ArGo said:


> Yes I did notice it now in myimmitracker site that some one claims he received ITA with 60 points. May be a false claim. Let's wait for DIBP status.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Guys, did anyone receive Invitation with 65 points , 189, ICT Security Specialist?

I have filed my EOI on Nov 3, 2017. So far no luck.

Not even sure of the dates of December invitation rounds


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI yesterday under 262112 and 70 points. I had a few questions:

Once you submitted EOI, did you guys get any email stating that it has been submitted? I see my status as submitted, but no email recevied confirming the submission.
The reason I ask is because I had created this EOI ID last year and do not remember the details provided when opening this account. Does anybody know how to edits the details of the account ?
How long is the wait for 70 point for 262112?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

swatee25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI yesterday under 262112 and 70 points. I had a few questions:
> 
> ...


You can go with forget pwd if you know previous email id. No you dont get any email after submiiting an eoi ..yes you do get after account creation

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> You can go with forget pwd if you know previous email id. No you dont get any email after submiiting an eoi ..yes you do get after account creation
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk



Thanks - I got the account creation email. I wanted to recheck the passport details and residential address.

Waiting for the next invite round now!


----------



## AVIS RAKNAS (Jun 30, 2017)

*Ict security specialist*

hi Guys,

I have created profile today with ICT security specialist with 60 points
what are the chances for invite 

please advise

Thanks


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

I have filed the EOI under 262112 at 70 points on 5th December - not sure when I will get the invite.

I am unable to locate the invite rounds on DIBP - when is the next round?


----------



## Aniaus (Dec 20, 2016)

AVIS RAKNAS said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> I have created profile today with ICT security specialist with 60 points
> what are the chances for invite
> ...


Hi Mate, 
Please check immitracker, hope people are updating it and in that case you can get a good idea on invite prediction.


----------



## kishore2036 (Nov 15, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> I have filed the EOI under 262112 at 70 points on 5th December - not sure when I will get the invite.
> 
> 
> 
> I am unable to locate the invite rounds on DIBP - when is the next round?




Can you please share the points breakup.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

kishore2036 said:


> Can you please share the points breakup..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PTE - 20
age - 25
education - 15
ACS - 10


----------



## twistedsan (Aug 12, 2017)

*262112*

Hi Guys

I am doing assessment for 262112. I already submitted for EOI for 263111. I am currently employed as a system admin but my job duties are closely related to IT sec Spec. If my assessment is successful and I do receive an invite will there be an issue in my application because I am system administrator and not a security specialist. please advise. Has anyone got a positive grant with my scenario.

TIA


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Guys
I have lodged my EOI with 60 points on 3/12/17 in ICT Security Specialist. I will get 5 extra points of age on first week of May 2018 then my points will become 65.
I want to ask you guys that do I need to update my EOI for age points or will it update automatically? If I update EOI on 4th May my DOE will become 4//5/18 so it means I will jump back in a que? Or they will still count my waiting period from December 3/12/17. 
NOTE: My 485 is expiring on 23/8/2018. Is there any chance to get invitation before that??? 

Awaiting for your kind replies. Thank you


----------



## OldMoose (Jul 28, 2017)

Still waiting with 70 points . Applied on 7th November .


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

arslan1 said:


> Hi Guys
> I have lodged my EOI with 60 points on 3/12/17 in ICT Security Specialist. I will get 5 extra points of age on first week of May 2018 then my points will become 65.
> I want to ask you guys that do I need to update my EOI for age points or will it update automatically? If I update EOI on 4th May my DOE will become 4//5/18 so it means I will jump back in a que? Or they will still count my waiting period from December 3/12/17.
> NOTE: My 485 is expiring on 23/8/2018. Is there any chance to get invitation before that???
> ...


Your points will get updated automatically and your DoE will change to that date. Yes you will be out of 60 pointers queue and will be placed at the end of 65 pointers. Actually you are going forward a bit. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

OldMoose said:


> Still waiting with 70 points . Applied on 7th November .


This is scary. I thought 70 was high. But I think they reduce from Nov and pick up in Jan. All the best


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

swatee25 said:


> This is scary. I thought 70 was high. But I think they reduce from Nov and pick up in Jan. All the best


I think there should be a round on 20th December 2017 , or it will only happen in January now ?


----------



## Prash8101 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I need your humble advice in following issue.

My brother is trying to assess his education (Completed Masters in IS from Australia) from ACS as ICT security Specialist for second time (His first assessment was for software engineer (261313) which is a positive one).ACS has now advised him his education is not closely related to ICT security specialist and given him a below list of occupation to choose.
261111 (ICT Business Analysts)
261112 (System Analysts)
261311 (Analyst Programmer)
261312 (Developer Programmer)
261313 (Software Engineer)
261314 (Software Tester)
261399 (Software and Application Programmer)

He is been working as Level 1 Service engineer from past February (2017) (In Australia), so this February (2018) it will be 1 yr.

He has already dropped his file with 65 Points(Under Software Engineer) in July(28) 2017 waiting for invitation.

Obviously, he doesn’t want to go for ICT business analyst & System Analyst as current trend indicates invitation is not guaranteed even if you have 75 points with these codes and he will have 70 points if he gets his qualification & experience assessed as positive for these codes.

My Questions?
1)So now my question which occupation he needs to choose so that going forward ACS can except his current experience with that occupation to claim 5 points?
2) He is trying to convince ACS assessor that his education & current experience is closely related to ICT security specialist and he has already submitted a Employee reference letter(from current employer) to ACS. Will it be ok to produce another experience letter to ACS with service engineer as designation and roles and responsibilities as software engineer to claim 5 points using first Assessment ( which is 261313 positive one).?
3) Will there be any change in ACS approach if he assess his experience after 1 yrs(after Feb 2018) with same occupation (ICT security Specialist)? Can he get positive assessment along with his experience?

Note: ACS has clearly told him he is assessing only his education and asked him to drop another application once his experience reaches 1 yr. as their criteria to assess post study work assessment needs to have at least 1 yr. of experience.

Your insights in this are highly appreciated.


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

No one from ict security specialist s getting an invite , pattern is changing


----------



## kishore2036 (Nov 15, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> No one from ict security specialist s getting an invite , pattern is changing




On what basis are you saying ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

I donot see any invite in november and december for this category earlier with even 65 points you were getting invited


----------



## kishore2036 (Nov 15, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> I donot see any invite in november and december for this category earlier with even 65 points you were getting invited




For 190 visa it is just random, we cannot predict but for 189 it is a known story higher the points sooner you get.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxy2607 (Dec 16, 2017)

*Job prospects*

What are the job prospects for Information Security professionals in Sydney and Melbourne? Do certifications like CISSP, OSCP will give an upper hand? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## maxy2607 (Dec 16, 2017)

asureshbabu06 said:


> Sure..I will keep u guys posted. I think it would be better if we can create a WhatsApp group for our ICT 262112. It will be easy to share news and plan things.


Hello Suresh,

Can i get your contact pleasE?


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

Do you see any one from this code getting invite since november


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have received a pre-invite from Victoria to apply for VISA 190 on 2nd Jan 2017. I have appointed a migration agent to help me with this. My concern is that my agent has not received an email from Vic as such but then they have received an email from skill select saying that " Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect mailbox account". I had a chance to check to skill select inbox and it says "Invitation to apply for Visa Nomination". Is there anything to worry about this.


I have 70 points including state nomination under the job category ICT security specialist.

Age 27 30 Points
PTE Superior 20 Points
Edu Engineer 15 points
SS 5 Points
Experience 3 Years 5 months after ACS deduction 1 year 5 months
No standing job offers from Australian Employers

What are the documents to be uploaded to get my pre invite approved.

Somone please help me.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received a pre-invite from Victoria to apply for VISA 190 on 2nd Jan 2017. I have appointed a migration agent to help me with this. My concern is that my agent has not received an email from Vic as such but then they have received an email from skill select saying that " Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect mailbox account". I had a chance to check to skill select inbox and it says "Invitation to apply for Visa Nomination". Is there anything to worry about this.
> 
> ...


If you want to micromanage the application yourself, why in the world have you appointed a migration agent ?

Back seat driving inevitably leads to accidents



Cheers


----------



## MrsDP (Jul 18, 2017)

We are debating to resubmit to ACS for the additional job code 262112. My husband's work experience covers both job descriptions. We already have a positive assessment for 263111 but the outlook on that job code is bleak.

We only have 55 points + 5 SS on the 190 Visa. DOE Aug 2017. Aug this year we will lose 5 points for age and wont have the 55+5 again until Jan 2019.

In your opinion would you also go for the new skills assessment just to get 6 months on the 190 list? or wait until Jan 2019?
If we do we will have 4 (2 different states) chances up until August instead of two?

Points:
Age 30
Exp 5 (total is 13 yrs - yrs for RPL)
Eng 20


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MrsDP said:


> We are debating to resubmit to ACS for the additional job code 262112. My husband's work experience covers both job descriptions. We already have a positive assessment for 263111 but the outlook on that job code is bleak.
> 
> We only have 55 points + 5 SS on the 190 Visa. DOE Aug 2017. Aug this year we will lose 5 points for age and wont have the 55+5 again until Jan 2019.
> 
> ...


It’s just an additional expense of $500 which is negligible as compared to overall expenses
It doubles your chances for sponsorship 
So if you are confident that you will get a positive assessment from ACS, then it’s money well spent

The final decision is yours

Cheers


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

MrsDP said:


> We are debating to resubmit to ACS for the additional job code 262112. My husband's work experience covers both job descriptions. We already have a positive assessment for 263111 but the outlook on that job code is bleak.
> 
> We only have 55 points + 5 SS on the 190 Visa. DOE Aug 2017. Aug this year we will lose 5 points for age and wont have the 55+5 again until Jan 2019.
> 
> ...


re-assessing your skill will take another 2 months since ACS is taking complete 8 weeks to assess. I got mine in the 8th week. Please note that overall chances of 60 and 65 pointers across all ICT is currently bleak. Job code doesnt matter. I would suggest wait for your exp to increase. I am at 70 points (189) for 262112 and waiting for an invite since 5th December 2017. So dont haste and waste money.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you want to micromanage the application yourself, why in the world have you appointed a migration agent ?
> 
> Back seat driving inevitably leads to accidents
> 
> ...


I am gonna copy "backseat driving inevitably leads to accidents" when I throw philosophy at others. Loved this pearls of wisdom


----------



## MrsDP (Jul 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It’s just an additional expense of $500 which is negligible as compared to overall expenses
> It doubles your chances for sponsorship
> So if you are confident that you will get a positive assessment from ACS, then it’s money well spent
> 
> ...


That is the way that I see it. If our EOI is only going to be valid for a year (From Aug 17) until we lose points, then at least 5 months of that we could get double the chances? There has to be less applicants in the non pro rata occupations?

After the EOI runs out we have 5 month's until Jan '19 and then his work experience increases to 5 years, so we gain back the 5 that we lose but we will still only have 55+5 SS come then anyway. Only 3 yrs on from then will we gain another 5 points for his work experience and get 60+5 SS but that won't be until Jan 2022!!!

It's a shame that they only count work experience after the qualification date as he is currently studying for recognized qualifications but we would lose his previous years of work exp and will be under the minimum of 2/3 years.

We can't do anymore than what we can so I just hope we get there one day! At the moment our children are 3 and 8 so still young.

Praying for a miracle! but want to do all that we can this year..


----------



## diyan (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi, Did u get re-assessment with ICT security specialist? Please let me know. We are in similar situation


----------



## diyan (Jan 3, 2018)

Adamtony said:


> I think it is the same roles as the system administrator 262113 as per the Anzsco website
> do you guys think if some one is assessed as system administrator can go for a reassessment under the ict security specialist 262112 with the same reference letter?


Hi,

Did u get it re-assessed for ICT security specialist? Please let me know. in similar situation...


----------



## amit.walia (Nov 21, 2017)

I need a guidance that whether my CCNP (R&S) certification will add a value to the code of Security Specialist or not. Should i attach the certificate of CCNP (R&S) while applying for ACS for the code 262112 (ICT Security Specialist). The attachment may lead to rejection of the case ???? Please guide.


----------



## amit.walia (Nov 21, 2017)

I need a guidance that whether my CCNP (R&S) certification will add a value to the code of Security Specialist or not. Should i attach the certificate of CCNP (R&S) while applying for ACS for the code 262112 (ICT Security Specialist). The attachment may lead to rejection of the case ???? Please guide.


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

amit.walia said:


> I need a guidance that whether my CCNP (R&S) certification will add a value to the code of Security Specialist or not. Should i attach the certificate of CCNP (R&S) while applying for ACS for the code 262112 (ICT Security Specialist). The attachment may lead to rejection of the case ???? Please guide.


In my opinion a certification cannot harm your assessment in any way. How the assessing officer would look at it ?, will it be considered at par with Australian education ? is at the sole discretion of the assessing officer.

If you read the skill assessment guidelines document, page 10 clearly states that CCNP(all tracks) is eligible to be considered by ACS. Now, relevancy of your R&R to CCNP and the skill code 262112 is completely left on how you present your application and the true facts.


----------



## iamishant (Jul 12, 2015)

maxy2607 said:


> Hello Suresh,
> 
> Can i get your contact pleasE?


I would also liked to be added in the whatsapp group if you have created one please.


----------



## tantan911 (Feb 8, 2017)

I would like to take your opinion since i'm so confused between choosing:

ICT Security Specialist (262112)

OR

Computer Network & Systems Engineer (263111)



Since my work including both duties so I can get my experience certificates for both but i'm so confused which job ID to apply for, which one is more guaranteed and faster for invitation?

My score after the assessment will be 65 for 189 .. i'm targeting 189 subclass.

Waiting for your help ... Thanks


----------



## MSBhinder (Jan 28, 2018)

*Please suggest*

Need urgent help!
am on work visa in US and interested to apply under 
ICT Security Specialist	262112 however, understand this is not in the main list.

What are the possibilities for me to PR in this category and what are the complications?
basically appreciate if someone helps me with complete journey details. Further, if state sponsorship is required, how can i obtain it without going thru a consultant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MSBhinder said:


> Need urgent help!
> am on work visa in US and interested to apply under
> ICT Security Specialist	262112 however, understand this is not in the main list.
> 
> ...


Go through this thread and all the links

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

MSBhinder said:


> Need urgent help!
> am on work visa in US and interested to apply under
> ICT Security Specialist	262112 however, understand this is not in the main list.
> 
> ...


When you say 262112 is not there in the main list, which list and from where are you referring to ? Occupations list was updated mid last year and as per DIBP's current occupation list 262112 is very much part of the MLTSSL and is eligible for 189 visa category. Refer to the below link and search 262112 to get relevant details.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl

If anyone else has more updated details, please do post a response.


----------



## OldMoose (Jul 28, 2017)

sunilgovindan said:


> When you say 262112 is not there in the main list, which list and from where are you referring to ? Occupations list was updated mid last year and as per DIBP's current occupation list 262112 is very much part of the MLTSSL and is eligible for 189 visa category. Refer to the below link and search 262112 to get relevant details.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl
> 
> If anyone else has more updated details, please do post a response.


How many points do you have mate and when did you apply ?


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

OldMoose said:


> How many points do you have mate and when did you apply ?


I'm stuck at 65 and I can see you are at 70 and waiting from Nov. Planning to give another go at the slimy fish, PTE


----------



## ismaileltahawy (May 17, 2017)

sunilgovindan said:


> I'm stuck at 65 and I can see you are at 70 and waiting from Nov. Planning to give another go at the slimy fish, PTE


you are stuck with 65 points in 189 and 190 ? or you are targeting 189 only and didn't apply for 190 ?


----------



## sunilgovindan (Oct 2, 2016)

ismaileltahawy said:


> you are stuck with 65 points in 189 and 190 ? or you are targeting 189 only and didn't apply for 190 ?


targeting only 189 for now


----------



## ismaileltahawy (May 17, 2017)

sunilgovindan said:


> targeting only 189 for now


ok this is why you still waiting since November because i believe if you applied for 190 you would have received the invitation must faster with your score.

may i know why you didn't apply for 190 ? is there any drawbacks other than the 2 years that you should stay in the state ? longer process time or higher fees or something ?


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

jay3545 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received a pre-invite from Victoria to apply for VISA 190 on 2nd Jan 2017. I have appointed a migration agent to help me with this. My concern is that my agent has not received an email from Vic as such but then they have received an email from skill select saying that " Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect mailbox account". I had a chance to check to skill select inbox and it says "Invitation to apply for Visa Nomination". Is there anything to worry about this.
> 
> ...


Have you submitted already? What was the outcome?


----------



## skm1232 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi All, 

Need your assistance pls. 

I have done bachelors in Network Administration & Design and Computer security. Below were my modules. 

Project methods and professionalism
Introduction to information warfare
Network Security Fundamentals
Applied IT Project
Advanced Network services
Information Security
Information Services management
IT Security Management
Database Security
Computer Forensics
Computer Facilities Security
Server Administration Fundamentals

Computer Fundamentals
System and Database Design
Computer Security
Applied Communications
Systems Analysis
Communicating in an IT Environment
Programming Principles
Operating systems
Active Directory services
Network Infrastructure Administration
Computer System Administration
Enterprise Administration


While my modules seem quite close to the ICT security specialist, my work experience was as mostly in network security. But the ICT Security specialist descriptions list more of database related tasks. 

My jobs after graduation were
- Network Engineer (7 months)
- Junior Network security analyst (1 yr 10 months)
- security Engineer (1 year 8 months)


If I apply for ACS Assessment with ICT Security Specialist, will it be +ve... If +ve, will it deduct 2 years or 4 years for experience. Please advise.


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi skm,

You should be fine in this category if your work reference from your employer(s) mentions responsibilities in line with the anzsco requirements for this code. Refer to the detailed RnR PDF for what's included and you can take cues to draft your employment reference letter accordingly. 
As far as deduction of work exp is concerned, it depends on your qualifying degree. If it is major in IT, they would deduct 2 years, otherwise it would be 4. Hope this helps.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

Anyone applied for VIC State Sponsorship? What is the outcome? My friend just applied recently with 60 + 5 (State Sponsorship) under 262112.


----------



## icyarun (Oct 31, 2017)

I have applied for 262112 on 7th Feb with 65+5 points. Still waiting..


----------



## Anuh (May 22, 2017)

Same here 65+5 VIC


----------



## icyarun (Oct 31, 2017)

Anuh said:


> Same here 65+5 VIC



When did you submit EOI ?


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

icyarun said:


> I have applied for 262112 on 7th Feb with 65+5 points. Still waiting..


What is your points breakdown.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## icyarun (Oct 31, 2017)

Points Breakdown - Age 25, Exp 15, Edu 15, Eng 10...


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

icyarun said:


> Points Breakdown - Age 25, Exp 15, Edu 15, Eng 10...


Recently I have seen a few invites from Vic for 262112 (including me) for 70 and 75 points. Moreover their response time also had been pretty quick. You should expect it soon as I would believe. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## icyarun (Oct 31, 2017)

mayz said:


> icyarun said:
> 
> 
> > Points Breakdown - Age 25, Exp 15, Edu 15, Eng 10...
> ...


----------



## Anuh (May 22, 2017)

7th feb


----------



## Huzefa Bootwala (Feb 19, 2018)

*Need to apply Victoria State Sponsorship for 261112*

Hello,
I have done my skills assessment in ICT Security Specialist 262112 and have submitted EOI for 189.
I have got a job in Victoria for Systems Analyst 261112.
Should/Can I apply for Victorian State Sponsorship for 261112?
Is it even worth trying?
Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Huzefa Bootwala said:


> Hello,
> I have done my skills assessment in ICT Security Specialist 262112 and have submitted EOI for 189.
> I have got a job in Victoria for Systems Analyst 261112.
> Should/Can I apply for Victorian State Sponsorship for 261112?
> ...


Hi Huzefa

Victorian state sponsorship needs 3 years of work experience. If you have 3 years of work experience then yes you can give it a try.


----------



## Huzefa Bootwala (Feb 19, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> Hi Huzefa
> 
> Victorian state sponsorship needs 3 years of work experience. If you have 3 years of work experience then yes you can give it a try.



Thanx for your reply. Victoria State Sponsorship website states this:
Exemptions from this process
This application process is for ICT occupations only. However, if you are an ICT applicant and currently hold an offer of employment in your nominated occupation in Victoria, or meet the streamlined 457 or PhD pathway, you are exempt from this process and can lodge a Victorian visa nomination application directly without first being selected by Victoria. 
Is it just for the graduates or for everyone.
Unfortunately, I do not have 3 years of experience.


----------



## Huzefa Bootwala (Feb 19, 2018)

Also, I wanted to claim points for partner skills but her occupation is Software Tester which is under Short term list. So it did not add up in the EOI. Is there any other way I can claim her point?
Thank you.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Huzefa Bootwala said:


> Thanx for your reply. Victoria State Sponsorship website states this:
> Exemptions from this process
> This application process is for ICT occupations only. However, if you are an ICT applicant and currently hold an offer of employment in your nominated occupation in Victoria, or meet the streamlined 457 or PhD pathway, you are exempt from this process and can lodge a Victorian visa nomination application directly without first being selected by Victoria.
> Is it just for the graduates or for everyone.
> Unfortunately, I do not have 3 years of experience.


Actually it does makes sense I just read on their website. Did ya mention your job offer in skill assessment or you just did it without it?

If thats the case I think we are eligible to apply directly for 190 because I have done my skill assessment and I am already working as an Tech Support Engineer in Victoria from last 6 months so it's a bit tricky because I was thinking they want 3 years work experience.


----------



## Huzefa Bootwala (Feb 19, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> Actually it does makes sense I just read on their website. Did ya mention your job offer in skill assessment or you just did it without it?
> 
> If thats the case I think we are eligible to apply directly for 190 because I have done my skill assessment and I am already working as an Tech Support Engineer in Victoria from last 6 months so it's a bit tricky because I was thinking they want 3 years work experience.


I have not mentioned my job offer in skills assessment. It was done based on my Masters Degree. That is why was not sure whether I would be eligible or no.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Huzefa Bootwala said:


> I have not mentioned my job offer in skills assessment. It was done based on my Masters Degree. That is why was not sure whether I would be eligible or no.


I just called them and asked them 3 years experience is must for ICT security specialist.


----------



## Huzefa Bootwala (Feb 19, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> I just called them and asked them 3 years experience is must for ICT security specialist.


Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## icyarun (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi guys. Did anyone get pre invite from Vic?


----------



## Anuh (May 22, 2017)

icyarun said:


> When did you submit EOI ?


I submitted on 7th. Then I changed it to NSW on 14th because I don't have 3yrs experience.


Did you get an invite?


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

Anuh said:


> I submitted on 7th. Then I changed it to NSW on 14th because I don't have 3yrs experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Work experience stated by VIC is your overall work ex. Not the experience after ACS deduction.

Thanks,
Jay










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anuh (May 22, 2017)

Satyakrivi said:


> Guys, did anyone receive Invitation with 65 points , 189, ICT Security Specialist?
> 
> I have filed my EOI on Nov 3, 2017. So far no luck.
> 
> Not even sure of the dates of December invitation rounds


Could you please tell us when you applied for EOI and your points break down ?

Thanks.


----------



## icyarun (Oct 31, 2017)

Anuh said:


> icyarun said:
> 
> 
> > When did you submit EOI ?
> ...



No not yet..


----------



## Huzefa Bootwala (Feb 19, 2018)

*Occupation Ceiling for 262112*

Hello,
Does anyone have any idea or knowledge on the occupation ceiling for 262112.
Will DIBP fill the occupation ceiling by the end of June 2018?
It currently shows 2391 as the ceiling and 192 invited.
In previous years, have they filled the ceiling value and invited people close to the value?
Thank you.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Huzefa Bootwala said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone have any idea or knowledge on the occupation ceiling for 262112.
> Will DIBP fill the occupation ceiling by the end of June 2018?
> It currently shows 2391 as the ceiling and 192 invited.
> ...


Hi Huzefa

Hopefully they will do it but not sure because this year they are not giving enough invitations. I am also worried.


----------



## Huzefa Bootwala (Feb 19, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> Hi Huzefa
> 
> Hopefully they will do it but not sure because this year they are not giving enough invitations. I am also worried.


Ok. Thank you.


----------



## icyarun (Oct 31, 2017)

Did anyone get pre invite from Vic for ICT security specialist on 5th March for 65+5 points?


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

any updates on the invitation of this field ?


----------



## aryalbishna123 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi anyone in this occupation with 70 points in November 10 onwards got the invitation. Any update will greatly be appreciated...


----------



## abhinay.agathamudi (Feb 3, 2018)

*ICT Security Specialist 65*

Hello Everyone,

Please find below for my profile.
Experience 9.5 years
ACS -- 10 points (4.9 months in INDIA and 2.9 in Australia)
Education -- 15 points
Language -- 10 points (W7,S7.5,R7,L8)
Age -- 30 points
Job Code -- 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)
EOI -- 20th March 2018
Invite -- TBD
Visa -- TBD
Grant --

I have applied for 189 and 190(VIC)

Any comments or details about EOI invitation.


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

abhinay.agathamudi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Please find below for my profile.
> Experience 9.5 years
> ...


Try to increase your points by scoring another 10 more points in English. Else the wait time will be more (infinite).


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

aryalbishna123 said:


> Hi anyone in this occupation with 70 points in November 10 onwards got the invitation. Any update will greatly be appreciated...


My friend had 60 + 5 pts under 262112 and submitted EOI for 189 and 190 (VIC) last 31st Jan. He got a pre-invite from VIC on 6th Feb. He had submitted an application to VIC and is still waiting for an actual Skillselect 190 invite.


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

ArGo said:


> Try to increase your points by scoring another 10 more points in English. Else the wait time will be more (infinite).


My friend had 60 + 5 pts under 262112 and submitted EOI for 189 and 190 (VIC) last 31st Jan. He got a pre-invite from VIC on 6th Feb. He had submitted an application to VIC and is still waiting for an actual Skillselect 190 invite. 

Not sure why you haven't gotten an invite yet. You have the same points.


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

melsyd0617 said:


> My friend had 60 + 5 pts under 262112 and submitted EOI for 189 and 190 (VIC) last 31st Jan. He got a pre-invite from VIC on 6th Feb. He had submitted an application to VIC and is still waiting for an actual Skillselect 190 invite.
> 
> Not sure why you haven't gotten an invite yet. You have the same points.


I didn't apply for Victoria. I just did for NSW. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

ArGo said:


> I didn't apply for Victoria. I just did for NSW.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Oh ok. 262112 is under Stream 2 in NSW so it will take years to get an invite with that score. You need to add more points.


----------



## abhinay.agathamudi (Feb 3, 2018)

ArGo said:


> Try to increase your points by scoring another 10 more points in English. Else the wait time will be more (infinite).


Currently my score is 65+5 (SS)
Adding 10 points is really difficult for now through language test. I will wait till July so that I can get 5 more points for experience. so my score will 70+5(SS).


----------



## Zubi04 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi mate 
I hope you are fine. 
I just read your post regarding your friend who got invite from 190vic. Can you please give me some more details .Since i submitted my EOI with 65 +5(190) mean 70 points on 8 nov 2017. I mean 65+5(190)

Your help will be appreciated If you can pls ask your friend about what he did? And how he hot invitation?


----------



## Zubi04 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi mate 
I hope you are fine. 
I just read your post regarding your friend who got invite from 190vic. Can you please give me some more details .Since it submitted my EOI with 65 points on 8 nov 2017. I mean 65+5(190)= 70

Your help will be appreciated If you can pls ask your friend about what he did? And how he hot invitation?


----------



## sairam125 (Apr 10, 2018)

*EOI lodged for 262112 - ICT Security Specialist*

Dears,

I have lodged my EOi on 28th March for Visa 190 (65+5 points) and Visa 189 (65 points) for NSW. I have not yet received nomination invite from NSW. I will be getting additional 5 points for experience in June which will allow me to apply for Vic 190 with 70+5 points. 

What do you think ?? Are there any chances that I will get a 190 invite from NSW with 65+5 before June.

Also I see for ICT Security specialist only 250-300 have been filled out of 2000 required. Are they not sending invites or are they unable to find candidates ??

Any help would be appreciated.

Age - 30
Language - 20 (PTE - All sections 90)
Education - 15
EOI lodged NSW - 28th March, 2018


----------



## vipiny.csc (Apr 10, 2018)

icyarun said:


> Did anyone get pre invite from Vic for ICT security specialist on 5th March for 65+5 points?


Hi , yes , I got the pre invite from VIC on 7 April.I filled EOI in 190 (70 points) and 189 (65 points) on 27 March 2018.


----------



## jumboking (Apr 11, 2018)

Hello,

When should I expect the invite?

EOI submission: 11th April 2018 with ANZSCO Code: 262112 ICT Security Specialist

Experience: 15 Points
PTE-A: 10 Points
Education: 15 Points
Age: 30 Points

EOI Lodged for 189: 70 Points
EOI Lodged with 190 (NSW): 70+5=75 Points


Thanks!


----------



## vipiny.csc (Apr 10, 2018)

jumboking said:


> Hello,
> 
> When should I expect the invite?
> 
> ...




Even I also filled the EOI in March 27 with 65 points but no update since then.
DIBP not sending invite ? they still have around 2000 quota available.


----------



## KC2018 (Apr 14, 2018)

Hello,

I have submitted my EOI today and just wanted to know the average wait time till I receive an invitation.

ANZCO Code:262112 ICT Security Professional
Age: 30 Points
IELTS: 10 Points
Edu: 15 Points
Exp: 10 points
Total :65 points

EOI Lodged : 14-Apr-2018

Appreciate any help


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

KC2018 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI today and just wanted to know the average wait time till I receive an invitation.
> 
> ...


For 189 i would say it will be a long long wait with 65 points. Try 190 for Vic or NSW. Possibility of getting an invite would be higher and would be quicker as compared.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

vipiny.csc said:


> Even I also filled the EOI in March 27 with 65 points but no update since then.
> DIBP not sending invite ? they still have around 2000 quota available.


Quota doesn't mean that they are obliged to fill so many places. It is just a cap that they put which is based on some analysis they do before starting the year. The recent invitation trend shows that they are giving more priority to NZ stream and have really cut down on the number of invites they send for 189. In my opinion, 190 is a better bet for 65 and 70 points right now if you have good english score, decent experience, and a good CV.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KC2018 (Apr 14, 2018)

Thank you for your inputs.

I have applied for 190 (Vic) with 70 Points for 262112.

Should I wait for the invite or should I go ahead with improving my IELTS/PTE score to add 10 more points?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

Hello Friends,

Out of curiosity, anyone with Background in "Identity and Access Management" skills applied for "*ICT Security Specialist 262112*" lately for ACS assessment?

If yes, please PM me for a quick word. Thank you!


----------



## stupidongpinoy (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi, 

Do I need to have experience in database admin to be able to apply for ICT Security Specialist? I am an IT Security in profession. I check the job duties and the first part of it is mostly for database admin. Please advise. 

Thanks.


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

stupidongpinoy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do I need to have experience in database admin to be able to apply for ICT Security Specialist? I am an IT Security in profession. I check the job duties and the first part of it is mostly for database admin. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


I would say that their description of experience for 262112 is not accurate and closely related to admin. The idea is to get your reference letters as close to their description as possible, even though you may not be doing everything they mentioned.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mayz (Sep 18, 2017)

KC2018 said:


> Thank you for your inputs.
> 
> I have applied for 190 (Vic) with 70 Points for 262112.
> 
> ...


I believe with 70 points you have a good chance to get an invite. But there are some members who say higher IELTS/PTE scores are preferred. I cannot comment on this because nobody actually knows. On the flip side getting additional 10 points may definitely help you. However you may still be in a waiting queue for 189 even with 75 points but you would have a better shot there as well as compared to your present situation.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

stupidongpinoy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do I need to have experience in database admin to be able to apply for ICT Security Specialist? I am an IT Security in profession. I check the job duties and the first part of it is mostly for database admin. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


No, you do not need to have specific db experience. As long as your roles and responsibilities are matching 70% of what the job code asks for, you are fine.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

stupidongpinoy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do I need to have experience in database admin to be able to apply for ICT Security Specialist? I am an IT Security in profession. I check the job duties and the first part of it is mostly for database admin. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


In order to get a positive outcome and maximise years of experience, there are some important factors as follow.

1. Your degree needs to be ICT major or minor. Normally, ACS will deduct 2 years for ICT major and 4 years for minor.

2. Your past experience needs to be relevant for ICT security specialist at least 65% coverage of roles and responsibilities mentioned under 262112 code. Database admin experience is not mendatory but you reference letter needs to cover the rest of them to meet 65% and above.

3. If your studies ICT units stated in 262112 code, then you will have lesser years of deduction.

All the best!


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> In order to get a positive outcome and maximise years of experience, there are some important factors as follow.
> 
> 1. Your degree needs to be ICT major or minor. Normally, ACS will deduct 2 years for ICT major and 4 years for minor.
> 
> ...


I am a commerce graduate with CISA certification. I have 10 years experience in security field - ACS gave me positive assessment from July 2010. Currently I have 10 points, but on 1 Aug 2018 - I will be having full 15 points. Hope this helps.


----------



## sumit2929 (Apr 22, 2018)

swatee25 said:


> I am a commerce graduate with CISA certification. I have 10 years experience in security field - ACS gave me positive assessment from July 2010. Currently I have 10 points, but on 1 Aug 2018 - I will be having full 15 points. Hope this helps.


Hello 

When u say you will have 15 points then we need to reapply for ACS or they will automatically consider the new experience after ACS assessment ??


----------



## leahb (Jul 28, 2010)

subframe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any ICT Security Specialists on here waiting for invitation on 189 or 190?
> If so, let's keep in touch in this thread.



I am, submitted all documents including medical last March. How is yours so far?


----------



## Hasan Ali (Feb 19, 2018)

I have applied for 189 and 190(NSW). 65 and 70 points respectively.

1. anyone can share what are the chances for getting invite
2. VIC pre-invites for 60/65 pointers, can i apply in both NSW and VIC.
3. which one is better for job prospects Victoria or NSW ?


----------



## ieminent (May 5, 2018)

Hasan Ali said:


> I have applied for 189 and 190(NSW). 65 and 70 points respectively.
> 
> 1. anyone can share what are the chances for getting invite
> 2. VIC pre-invites for 60/65 pointers, can i apply in both NSW and VIC.
> 3. which one is better for job prospects Victoria or NSW ?


In how many days you recieved your assessment result. Right now i am applying for skill assessment. I have also same point and similar queries that which one is better NSW or Victoria as vic invites are at 60/65 whereas nsw invites are at 70/75.


----------



## Hasan Ali (Feb 19, 2018)

ieminent said:


> In how many days you recieved your assessment result. Right now i am applying for skill assessment. I have also same point and similar queries that which one is better NSW or Victoria as vic invites are at 60/65 whereas nsw invites are at 70/75.


i received ACS assessment in 48 days. Usually it takes 40 to 60 days.


----------



## ImmigrationPrep (May 26, 2018)

Did you get a invite?

What is the points cutt off for this category?



Hasan Ali said:


> I have applied for 189 and 190(NSW). 65 and 70 points respectively.
> 
> 1. anyone can share what are the chances for getting invite
> 2. VIC pre-invites for 60/65 pointers, can i apply in both NSW and VIC.
> 3. which one is better for job prospects Victoria or NSW ?


----------



## ImmigrationPrep (May 26, 2018)

gents, I am new here and want to understand that if one already has 65 points why do he/she has to go for SS?

TIA



sawtinnmaung said:


> In order to get a positive outcome and maximise years of experience, there are some important factors as follow.
> 
> 1. Your degree needs to be ICT major or minor. Normally, ACS will deduct 2 years for ICT major and 4 years for minor.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamishant (Jul 12, 2015)

love_at_911 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Out of curiosity, anyone with Background in "Identity and Access Management" skills applied for "*ICT Security Specialist 262112*" lately for ACS assessment?
> 
> If yes, please PM me for a quick word. Thank you!



Hi there, I applied for my wife. she is is in IAM and successfully got her ACS for 262112.


----------



## kfarid313 (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi iamishant,

How much time did acs take to complete the skills assessment?
Any idea how much years of experience are they deducting for B.E(Electronics and Telecommunication)? 
As you had applied for your wife , what's her degree & how much exp was deducted??
Did you had the database part mentioned in your Roles and responsibilities?


----------



## iamishant (Jul 12, 2015)

kfarid313 said:


> Hi iamishant,
> 
> How much time did acs take to complete the skills assessment?
> Any idea how much years of experience are they deducting for B.E(Electronics and Telecommunication)?
> ...


Hi There

ACS took 2 months. She did her B.Tech in IT so 2 yrs were deducted. In your case they may deduct 4 yrs.

Yes we did mention database but obly 2-3 points of it.


----------



## kfarid313 (Oct 7, 2017)

Dear All,

What I feel is my B.E (E&TC) contains the content that acs is looking for 262112 code , but just the names of subjects in my marksheets\transcripts will not make it.
So I am wondering if I can provide them my syllabus copy because that contains all the contents and hence i believe only 2 yrs would be deducted.Does anyone overhere provided the syllabus copy & if yes , does that have to be attested as "true copy of original" by the lawyer because for each year of degree it has around 60 pages so a total of 180 pages to be attested and submitted to acs.


----------



## KC2018 (Apr 14, 2018)

Finally, gave my PTE on 4th June and got my results yesterday - S 90/W 90/R 90/ L 90.
I have updated my EOIs -
189 - 75 points
190 (Vic, NSW) - 80 points

When can I expect an invite? I waited patiently for 2months with 65 and 70 points for 189 and 190 respectively, but no luck so went ahead and increased my points with PTE.

Appreciate any inputs.

262112 - ICT Security Specialist


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

KC2018 said:


> Finally, gave my PTE on 4th June and got my results yesterday - S 90/W 90/R 90/ L 90.
> I have updated my EOIs -
> 189 - 75 points
> 190 (Vic, NSW) - 80 points
> ...


Check on this link - EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah.
As per them with 75, if lodge date is 17th May 2018, then within a month for non pro rata. Dont worry, it shouldnt take more than 2 months for you to get the invite.


----------



## KC2018 (Apr 14, 2018)

> As per them with 75, if lodge date is 17th May 2018, then within a month for non pro rata. Dont worry, it shouldnt take more than 2 months for you to get the invite.


Thank you so much


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

KC2018 said:


> Thank you so much[/QUOT
> 
> No problem. All the best


----------



## Hitesh_jain88 (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi Guys,
Does Information security, Risk assessment fall under ICT?


----------



## Hitesh_jain88 (Jun 9, 2018)

What is the average waiting period to get PR FOR Australia under ICT with 65 points


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

To be very honest, no one but God knows this.
I am waiting since 3rd April 2018 with 70 points for 189 and with 75 points for 190...





Hitesh_jain88 said:


> What is the average waiting period to get PR FOR Australia under ICT with 65 points


----------



## immigration-aspirant (Apr 8, 2018)

good day!

How to find out which occupation is in which stream in a particular state?



melsyd0617 said:


> Oh ok. 262112 is under Stream 2 in NSW so it will take years to get an invite with that score. You need to add more points.


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

It’s availble on respective state’s website.

Btw 262112 is in stream1 on NSW.




immigration-aspirant said:


> good day!
> 
> How to find out which occupation is in which stream in a particular state?
> 
> ...


----------



## immigration-aspirant (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi all,

hope you are keeping well 

I am preparing to apply for ACS. out of the 9 responsibilities written at ACS website for ICT Security Specialist has only 2/2.5 responsibilities relevant to that of an actual Security Specialist. 4 are relevant to DBA. 2 are for systems role. 2 are for networks/systems role.

my questions are:
--> do i need to have all these in my letters (4 responsibilities of DBA. 2 of systems role. 2 of networks/systems role.)?
--> if not (which is more logical), how would i fulfill the ACS criteria of 65% responsibilities matching?
--> can someone share a sample reference letter? i only need it for understanding and not for copy pasting. i work for an MNC and they will not issue what i ask them to issue anyway. i will be very grateful. much appreciated :clap2:

TIA

*P.S.:* I have classified the responsibilities below if someone wants to have a look.

designing and maintaining database architecture, data structures, tables, dictionaries and naming conventions to ensure the accuracy and completeness of all data master files - *DBA*

• performing the operational establishment and preventive maintenance of backups, recovery procedures, and enforcing security and integrity controls -
*DBA/Security Specialist*

• implementing and administering database documentation, guidelines, policies and procedures - *DBA*

• testing database systems and upgrades, such as debugging, tracking, reproduction, logging and resolving all identified problems, according to approved quality testing scripts, procedures and processes - *DBA*

• accepting responsibility for the processes, procedures and operational management associated with system security and disaster recovery planning *Security*

• liaising with security vendors, suppliers, service providers and external resources; analysing, recommending, installing and maintaining software security applications; and monitoring contractual obligations, performance delivery and service level agreements *Security*

• troubleshooting and providing service support in diagnosing, resolving and repairing server-related hardware and software malfunctions, encompassing workstations and communication infrastructure *Systems*

• preparing and maintaining documentation, policies and instructions, and recording and detailing operational procedures and system logs *Systems*

• ensuring that the design of computer sites allows all components to fit together and work properly, and monitoring and adjusting the performance of networks - *Networks/Systems*

• continually surveying the current computer site to determine future network needs and making recommendations for enhancements in the implementation of future servers and networks - *Networks/Systems*


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

swatee25 said:


> I am a commerce graduate with CISA certification. I have 10 years experience in security field - ACS gave me positive assessment from July 2010. Currently I have 10 points, but on 1 Aug 2018 - I will be having full 15 points. Hope this helps.


Did you put your actual roles and responsibilities you perform as an IT security auditor for ACS skills assessment or you matched it to what is listed under the ANZSCO CODE?

I am into Information Security testing with CISSP certification for 10 years now. I got my r&r on reference letters from my current and previous employers with actual job responsibilities I perform and submitted my skills assessment yesterday.

I see a major difference in the expected responsibilities under the ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST listing under ANZSCO far from what a security specialist actually does.

Hoping for a positive assessment if they have a broader perspective about information security.


----------



## immigration-aspirant (Apr 8, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Did you put your actual roles and responsibilities you perform as an IT security auditor for ACS skills assessment or you matched it to what is listed under the ANZSCO CODE?
> 
> I am into Information Security testing with CISSP certification for 10 years now. I got my r&r on reference letters from my current and previous employers with actual job responsibilities I perform and submitted my skills assessment yesterday.
> 
> ...


hi there.

so you haven't used below irrelevant responsibilities (DBA, Systems, Network, etc.) given in ACS sample JD?

I am preparing for my ACS. confused as to use these or not. ACS says your responsibilities should match 65% to ACS responsibilities. If I don't use these irrelevant responsibilities (DBA, Systems, Network, etc.) how would they come to the 65% match requirement ?

IRRELEVANT RESPONSIBILITIES:

designing and maintaining database architecture, data structures, tables, dictionaries and naming conventions to ensure the accuracy and completeness of all data master files - *DBA*

• implementing and administering database documentation, guidelines, policies and procedures - *DBA*

• testing database systems and upgrades, such as debugging, tracking, reproduction, logging and resolving all identified problems, according to approved quality testing scripts, procedures and processes - *DBA*

• troubleshooting and providing service support in diagnosing, resolving and repairing server-related hardware and software malfunctions, encompassing workstations and communication infrastructure *Systems*

• preparing and maintaining documentation, policies and instructions, and recording and detailing operational procedures and system logs *Systems*

• ensuring that the design of computer sites allows all components to fit together and work properly, and monitoring and adjusting the performance of networks - *Networks/Systems*

• continually surveying the current computer site to determine future network needs and making recommendations for enhancements in the implementation of future servers and networks - *Networks/Systems*


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

immigration-aspirant said:


> hi there.
> 
> so you haven't used below irrelevant responsibilities (DBA, Systems, Network, etc.) given in ACS sample JD?
> 
> ...


I have put the actual work done in relation to databases, systems, networks, applications etc. Primarily performing security assessments to determine the risk and suggested measures to remediate them in summary. 

I have used keywords inline with those listed but haven't rephrased to accommodate "irrelevant" responsibilities to get a 65% + plus match.

I assume the assessor will honor those roles listed considering its not only about matching keywords from the their accepted list. Only time will tell, but I am hoping they would understand appropriately.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> Did you put your actual roles and responsibilities you perform as an IT security auditor for ACS skills assessment or you matched it to what is listed under the ANZSCO CODE?
> 
> I am into Information Security testing with CISSP certification for 10 years now. I got my r&r on reference letters from my current and previous employers with actual job responsibilities I perform and submitted my skills assessment yesterday.
> 
> ...


I did not have any DBA roles and responsibilities but I had almost all those for security. So I expanded that - added my R&R which did not reflect on the website. Also I had to go through the RPL route. I gave explicit details on 2 projects I did as a Security Specialist. Hope this helps


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

swatee25 said:


> I did not have any DBA roles and responsibilities but I had almost all those for security. So I expanded that - added my R&R which did not reflect on the website. Also I had to go through the RPL route. I gave explicit details on 2 projects I did as a Security Specialist. Hope this helps


Thanks for elaborating ! Much appreciated !


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

My application moved from submitted to CO for verifying if appropriate supporting documents are provided and then to 'With assessor' today.
Fingers crossed !


----------



## immigration-aspirant (Apr 8, 2018)

All the best!



intruder_ said:


> My application moved from submitted to CO for verifying if appropriate supporting documents are provided and then to 'With assessor' today.
> Fingers crossed !


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

I assume you got a positive assessment with your security centric roles and responsibilities through the RPL route ?


swatee25 said:


> I did not have any DBA roles and responsibilities but I had almost all those for security. So I expanded that - added my R&R which did not reflect on the website. Also I had to go through the RPL route. I gave explicit details on 2 projects I did as a Security Specialist. Hope this helps


----------



## KC2018 (Apr 14, 2018)

Finally got Invitation - 189

Occupation - 262112 - ICT Security Specialist
EOI 189 - 5th June - 75 Points.
Invite - 20th June


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

KC2018 said:


> Finally got Invitation - 189
> 
> Occupation - 262112 - ICT Security Specialist
> EOI 189 - 5th June - 75 Points.
> Invite - 20th June


Congrats !!


----------



## leahb (Jul 28, 2010)

How was it? CO contacted me too and just asked for additional employment evidence aside from payslip. Submitted today by my agent.




intruder_ said:


> My application moved from submitted to CO for verifying if appropriate supporting documents are provided and then to 'With assessor' today.
> Fingers crossed !


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

leahb said:


> How was it? CO contacted me too and just asked for additional employment evidence aside from payslip. Submitted today by my agent.


Hi,
Sorry, I didn't follow your query.

In my case since I filed the application over the weekend it moved from submitted to CO for verifying and then finally with assessor on the following working day (18th June), all in one day.
I wasn't contacted by CO for anything.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

leahb said:


> How was it? CO contacted me too and just asked for additional employment evidence aside from payslip. Submitted today by my agent.


Hi 

What other documents has CO requested you other than payslips? Can you please tell me. Thank you


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> I assume you got a positive assessment with your security centric roles and responsibilities through the RPL route ?


Yes positive Assessment - I have 10 points until July 2018 post which it will be 15. But I have already got my invite and in the visa queue


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> My application moved from submitted to CO for verifying if appropriate supporting documents are provided and then to 'With assessor' today.
> Fingers crossed !


How soon did this happen? When did you lodge your visa?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

swatee25 said:


> How soon did this happen? When did you lodge your visa?


This was about the ACS application.


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi,

Is it mandatory to submit RPL if I have a non-ICT degree ( B.Com from a recognised university) but have two AQF diploma and 10 + years of IT experience?
I got an ACS done before which is expired now but ACS didnt ask me to submit RPL back then.

Thank you


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it mandatory to submit RPL if I have a non-ICT degree ( B.Com from a recognised university) but have two AQF diploma and 10 + years of IT experience?
> I got an ACS done before which is expired now but ACS didnt ask me to submit RPL back then.
> ...


What stream were the two diplomas in (ICT/NON-ICT)?


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

ICT- MCSE and Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

If your vendor certifications were assessed as having ICT major closely/NOT closely related to your nominated occupation then you don't require supporting RPL application to meet suitability criteria.

However, if only the qualification is assessed as AQF diploma or higher with insufficient ICT content you will need the additional RPL application to meet suitability criteria.


nehajn2000 said:


> ICT- MCSE and Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist.


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

intruder_ said:


> If your vendor certifications were assessed as having ICT major closely/NOT closely related to your nominated occupation then you don't require supporting RPL application to meet suitability criteria.
> 
> However, if only the qualification is assessed as AQF diploma or higher with insufficient ICT content you will need the additional RPL application to meet suitability criteria.


Thank you for your reply. here is my result as below by ACS which is expired. have to file again. 

*Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Microsoft Certified Solutions Expert from Microsoft completed December 2014 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.

Your Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist from Microsoft completed January 2012 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
*


Do i need a RPL? to gain 15 points for my B.Com


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

nehajn2000 said:


> Thank you for your reply. here is my result as below by ACS which is expired. have to file again.
> 
> *Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> ...


I didn't follow your last question, if you can provide details about your education, qualifications, years of experience etc. Will help in answering your query accurately.


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

intruder_ said:


> I didn't follow your last question, if you can provide details about your education, qualifications, years of experience etc. Will help in answering your query accurately.


I am a B.Com regular and recognized. I have microsoft certifications also which i mentioned above.
IT expereince counted by ACS is 4 years.
Now as my ACS is expired,i have to file again. I sent you my previous ACS report answer.
Now while i have to file my ACS again, should i go with RPL.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Your AQF diploma with the two vendor certifications will again be positively assessed for you to claim 10 points.

Now you desire to gain additional 15 points for having a positive assessment as a bachelors degree via RPL route ? 

In that case, you might need to go for RPL. There is similar case as yours with commerce background and IT experience who opted the RPL route and received a positive assessment from ACS.


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

intruder_ said:


> Your AQF diploma with the two vendor certifications will again be positively assessed for you to claim 10 points.
> 
> Now you desire to gain additional 15 points for having a positive assessment as a bachelors degree via RPL route ?
> 
> In that case, you might need to go for RPL. There is similar case as yours with commerce background and IT experience who opted the RPL route and received a positive assessment from ACS.


Now you desire to gain additional 15 points for having a positive assessment as a bachelors degree via RPL route ? ------ Answer: Yes. so that i can increase my points.


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

nehajn2000 said:


> Now you desire to gain additional 15 points for having a positive assessment as a bachelors degree via RPL route ? ------ Answer: Yes. so that i can increase my points.


Thank you for your prompt response.


----------



## kfarid313 (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi Mate,

I believe you should try for Victoria state for 190.
File EOI for victoria as you have high points, it's a high possibility that you might receive an invitation soon from them.

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria


----------



## ali.vmware (Feb 18, 2013)

How come No Activity on this Thread? Did any ICT security got invite with 70 points?

I applied with 70 points/ ICT security/ 10th July 2018.


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

ali.vmware said:


> How come No Activity on this Thread? Did any ICT security got invite with 70 points?
> 
> I applied with 70 points/ ICT security/ 10th July 2018.


Anyone guide me how to apply for VIC (190).
Just we have to submit EOI on skill select or we have to submit application on VIC site and pay fee.

Please guide me.
Thank you.


----------



## swatee25 (Aug 11, 2017)

aryalbishna123 said:


> Hi anyone in this occupation with 70 points in November 10 onwards got the invitation. Any update will greatly be appreciated...


I was on 70 points.... EOI lodged on 5 December... Invite received on 18 April. Hope this helps.


----------



## kfarid313 (Oct 7, 2017)

ali.vmware said:


> How come No Activity on this Thread? Did any ICT security got invite with 70 points?
> 
> I applied with 70 points/ ICT security/ 10th July 2018.



Hi Mate,

I read in this thread ==> 189 EOI Invitations for July 2018 , someone got 189 invite with 75 pts for 262112 code in the last draw that happened on 10th of this month.
I suggest you can try your chances & apply for VIC - 190 & I believe you might get an invite soon.


----------



## kfarid313 (Oct 7, 2017)

nabeelmanj said:


> Anyone guide me how to apply for VIC (190).
> Just we have to submit EOI on skill select or we have to submit application on VIC site and pay fee.
> 
> Please guide me.
> Thank you.


Hi Mate,

I suggest you go through this https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190#applyICT


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Hi,
Please go through iscah. 70 pointers till 6th March 2018 have been invited for all non Pro Rata, and 262112 comes under in same stream.
So there are fare chances of getting invited soon with 70 if things remains in same pace.


kfarid313 said:


> ali.vmware said:
> 
> 
> > How come No Activity on this Thread? Did any ICT security got invite with 70 points?
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nabeelmanj said:


> Anyone guide me how to apply for VIC (190).
> Just we have to submit EOI on skill select or we have to submit application on VIC site and pay fee.
> 
> Please guide me.
> Thank you.


Vic web-site: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190 

Follow that.


----------



## ali.vmware (Feb 18, 2013)

kfarid313 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I read in this thread ==> 189 EOI Invitations for July 2018 , someone got 189 invite with 75 pts for 262112 code in the last draw that happened on 10th of this month.
> I suggest you can try your chances & apply for VIC - 190 & I believe you might get an invite soon.


Unfortunately, ACS assessed my experiences not closely related to ICT security  My positive assessment is based on my Australian Masters degree + Professional Year + MCSD. My score break down is as follows,
age- 30
masters - 15
Aus study - 5
PY - 5
PTE 65 all - 10
Partner Skills - 5
Experience - 0 (Although I have more then 1 year of onshore experience)
Total - 70

I am confident that the work I do is closely related to ICT Security but my non-Technical manager did not mention all the R&R in the experience letter due to which ACS found it to be not closely related


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

ali.vmware said:


> Unfortunately, ACS assessed my experiences not closely related to ICT security  My positive assessment is based on my Australian Masters degree + Professional Year + MCSD. My score break down is as follows,
> age- 30
> masters - 15
> Aus study - 5
> ...


Can you please PM me the duties what your manager wrote in the letter ? I will be able to assist you


----------



## ambiciosha (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello everyone! I am an international student here in Au and planning to take Advance Diploma in network security. I don’t have any background in IT, I’ve only worked in call center industry as technical support for 5 years which includes troubleshooting of internet conn, wireless network and router. I have a degree in Entrep Management and now I’m considering switching career to IT industry. I’m planning to study Diploma of IT and Advance diploma in network security then take exam for any vendor certificate, since the course is exam ready. Once I completed these 2 year course I will apply for temporary graduate visa to gain experience here in ausie then apply for PR. What do u think of my plan? Is it possible? I need some advise please. thank you!


----------



## ambiciosha (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello everyone! I am an international student here in Au and planning to take Advance Diploma in network security. I don’t have any background in IT, I’ve only worked in call center industry as technical support for 5 years which includes troubleshooting of internet conn, wireless network and router. I have a degree in Entrep Management and now I’m considering switching career to IT industry. I’m planning to study Diploma of IT and Advance diploma in network security then take exam for any vendor certificate like CCNA, since the course is exam ready. Once I completed these 2 year course I will apply for temporary graduate visa to gain experience here in ausie then apply for PR. What do u guys think of my plan? Is it possible? Any suggestions and advises please? Thank you!


----------



## anuj.rana958 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hello everyone, I have done master of computer science from Australian University and currently enrolled in professional year program. Is it possible to get positive skill assessment for ICT Security Specialist without any experience, if I apply for Post Australian Study skill assessment.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

anuj.rana958 said:


> Hello everyone, I have done master of computer science from Australian University and currently enrolled in professional year program. Is it possible to get positive skill assessment for ICT Security Specialist without any experience, if I apply for Post Australian Study skill assessment.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Was your bachelors degree from Australia too?


----------



## anuj.rana958 (Jul 30, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Was your bachelors degree from Australia too?


No I did my B.tech ( computer science and engineering) from India.
Thanks


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

anuj.rana958 said:


> No I did my B.tech ( computer science and engineering) from India.
> Thanks


I think your post graduation from an Australian university will suffice the suitability criteria which normally leads to two years of deduction in experience for degree holders from india, and you can get positive skills assessment if your course content had 65% or more of closely related topics mentioned under ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST.


----------



## anuj.rana958 (Jul 30, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> I think your post graduation from an Australian university will suffice the suitability criteria which normally leads to two years of deduction in experience for degree holders from india, and you can get positive skills assessment if your course content had 65% or more of closely related topics mentioned under ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST.


Thanks for your quick reply, I am not sure about the content whether it will be enough for ICT security specialist or not. 
These are the subject list which I studied during my masters:
Applied communication
System Analysis
System and Database Design 
Programming Principles
Advanced Scripting Languages
IT Professionalism and Practice 
Principles of Project Management 
Special Topic I
Fundamentals of Software Engineering 
Principles of Distributed Systems 
Work Experience Project.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

anuj.rana958 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply, I am not sure about the content whether it will be enough for ICT security specialist or not.
> These are the subject list which I studied during my masters:
> Applied communication
> System Analysis
> ...


I assume you are also considering the units studied in your bachelors degree, compare the topics in the screen shot attached to infer if you have studied those units.


----------



## anuj.rana958 (Jul 30, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> I assume you are also considering the units studied in your bachelors degree, compare the topics in the screen shot attached to infer if you have studied those units.


Those were the subject which I studied in Master degree only. Did you mean I can also consider subject from my bachelor degree as well for Post Australian Study Skills Assessment? 
Thanks


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, of course. Skills Assessment does take into consideration your bachelors degree learning.


anuj.rana958 said:


> Those were the subject which I studied in Master degree only. Did you mean I can also consider subject from my bachelor degree as well for Post Australian Study Skills Assessment?
> Thanks


*ACS Assessment Process*

The ACS ICT skills assessment will assess if your educational qualifications and work experience are at a professional ICT level and closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO) for migration purposes.

Your qualifications are firstly assessed to determine the AQF comparability using Australian national education standards.

After the AQF comparability is established, the course units are assessed to determine the professional ICT content of your qualification. Each unit is assessed to determine if it is considered an ICT professional unit or not. 

This assessment outcome will determine if your qualification is a Major, Minor or if the ICT content is Insufficient.

The third element involves assessing the percentage of ICT units that are considered closely related to your nominated occupation as per the ANZSCO Code Information document which is referenced from the Australian Bureau of Statistics, ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations.

After your qualifications are assessed, it will determine the amount of relevant work experience you require to meet the suitability criteria.


----------



## barunsinghania (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Quick Question - One of my friends is eligible for ICT Security Specialist - 262112 with 10 years of work ex. His qualification is B.Tech in IT and there is generally no specific curriculum on security in IT major in India. Will his bachelor's be considered as ICT major and will his complete experience be considered by ACS?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

barunsinghania said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Quick Question - One of my friends is eligible for ICT Security Specialist - 262112 with 10 years of work ex. His qualification is B.Tech in IT and there is generally no specific curriculum on security in IT major in India. Will his bachelor's be considered as ICT major and will his complete experience be considered by ACS?


Yes, he will be assessed positive if his roles and responsibilities are in line with the ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST.

Secondly, two years of experience will be deducted to meet suitability criteria and he can claim 15 points if ACS assesses the remaining 8 years post deduction as closely related to the nominated code.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

ambiciosha said:


> Hello everyone! I am an international student here in Au and planning to take Advance Diploma in network security. I don’t have any background in IT, I’ve only worked in call center industry as technical support for 5 years which includes troubleshooting of internet conn, wireless network and router. I have a degree in Entrep Management and now I’m considering switching career to IT industry. I’m planning to study Diploma of IT and Advance diploma in network security then take exam for any vendor certificate, since the course is exam ready. Once I completed these 2 year course I will apply for temporary graduate visa to gain experience here in ausie then apply for PR. What do u think of my plan? Is it possible? I need some advise please. thank you!


There are many factors you need to consider.

Your age is the most important which can give you 30 points maximum.

Secondly, Education, having IT diploma will allow you to claim 10 points where the maximum is 20 points.

You may not have work experience based on your text above.

Lastly, you can get additional 20 points from English.

Overall, to submit EOI, you need to have 65 points minimum but there is no guarantee for invitation with this points as of the current situation.


Thus, I would suggest you to read these two links to plan your future. You should not engage any agents for this point in time because they cannot help you to increase points. You can calculate how many points you can get maximum by following these two links. By the time you gain 65 points, then you may want to consider to engage agents.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/190-


All the best ahead !!!!


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

barunsinghania said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Quick Question - One of my friends is eligible for ICT Security Specialist - 262112 with 10 years of work ex. His qualification is B.Tech in IT and there is generally no specific curriculum on security in IT major in India. Will his bachelor's be considered as ICT major and will his complete experience be considered by ACS?


Generally, Bachelor Degree with IT major from recognized universities or colleges will be considered as an AQF degree which will allow him to claim 15 points.

For work experience, whether 2 years or 4 years will be deducted, not only ICT units did he study in his Bachelor is important but how closely his work experience related to ICT Security Specialist also plays a critical role.

Thus, it is better for him to submit ACS which is essential for his path to PR.



All the Best ahead!!!


----------



## maxy2607 (Dec 16, 2017)

barunsinghania said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Quick Question - One of my friends is eligible for ICT Security Specialist - 262112 with 10 years of work ex. His qualification is B.Tech in IT and there is generally no specific curriculum on security in IT major in India. Will his bachelor's be considered as ICT major and will his complete experience be considered by ACS?


100% they will cut 4 years if he has only BE in CSE/IT.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

barunsinghania said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Quick Question - One of my friends is eligible for ICT Security Specialist - 262112 with 10 years of work ex. His qualification is B.Tech in IT and there is generally no specific curriculum on security in IT major in India. Will his bachelor's be considered as ICT major and will his complete experience be considered by ACS?


More chances of degree being considered ICT major with 2 years in last 10 years deducted if valid proof of all work ex is given.

I will say very minimal chances that 4 years will be deducted.
Get assessed to know rest of the story😁


----------



## Can2Aus (Aug 10, 2018)

Hey all,

Thinking of applying under this category, but just for clarification - can you only apply to work on 1 state (i.e: QLD or NSW etc)?

I didn't see any info about that on the website.


----------



## Can2Aus (Aug 10, 2018)

Can2Aus said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Thinking of applying under this category, but just for clarification - can you only apply to work on 1 state (i.e: QLD or NSW etc)?
> 
> I didn't see any info about that on the website.


Nevermind - I see that is for 190.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Can2Aus said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Thinking of applying under this category, but just for clarification - can you only apply to work on 1 state (i.e: QLD or NSW etc)?
> 
> I didn't see any info about that on the website.


I have currently applied for 190 NSW only, you will have to select when you submit your EOI.


----------



## Can2Aus (Aug 10, 2018)

So if I am applying for 189, and approved, are you then able to work in any state?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

any invites?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> any invites?


I came across two invites on the 189 August thread. 70 pointer DOE around Mid June.


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi,
I am a network and security professional having 6.5 years of exp. I am getting 70 points. Should i apply for : 
Computer Network and Systems Engineer(263111) or ICT Security Specialist(262112).
My points will be 75 in April 2019. Please suggest how to proceed and do I stand a chance with 70 points?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

kimmy3701 said:


> Hi,
> I am a network and security professional having 6.5 years of exp. I am getting 70 points. Should i apply for :
> Computer Network and Systems Engineer(263111) or ICT Security Specialist(262112).
> My points will be 75 in April 2019. Please suggest how to proceed and do I stand a chance with 70 points?


Regarding nominating the occupation code, you are the best judge since you know exactly what amount of work related to those have you done and can be attested by your organization officially, AFAIK both are non-pro rata and stand equal chance.

Secondly, with 70 points you should get an invite within 2-3 rounds based on the recent trends.


----------



## ocean390 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi, 
I get a master degree of clinical medicine, and I have 8.5 years exp as security engineer. My job responsibility is to process malicious samples and hunt vulnerabilities, is it suitable for ict 262112?
To get the master degree 15 points, do I need to access my master degree by VETASSA?


----------



## arunsai195 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hey All,

I have applied EOI for ICT Security Specialist occupation on June 25th, 2018.
PTE: 20 Points
Age : 30 Points
Education: 15 Points
Experience: 5 Points
Total: 70 Points

I have no insight into below:
1. How many applications are reserved for this occupation?
2. How many applications are in queue for this occupation
3. What is the score for applicants current picked ?
4. What is the usual processing time for an application?

I was told that this is the best forum for any queries. Your help is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

arunsai195 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have applied EOI for ICT Security Specialist occupation on June 25th, 2018.
> PTE: 20 Points
> ...


See my response in line


----------



## arunsai195 (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks Intruder. That was informative. I was able to browse through skill select and found a link which provides info about Occupation ceilings.

For ICT security Specialist, the occupation ceiling is 2391 for the financial year July 2018-June 2019.
June 11th invitation round has 72 applications from this occupation. Cheers!


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

arunsai195 said:


> Thanks Intruder. That was informative. I was able to browse through skill select and found a link which provides info about Occupation ceilings.
> 
> For ICT security Specialist, the occupation ceiling is 2391 for the financial year July 2018-June 2019.
> June 11th invitation round has 72 applications from this occupation. Cheers!


There is a caveat in the occupation ceilings part, they do not commit on inviting those many its just a ballpark number.


----------



## niksydaz (Jan 26, 2017)

*Mr*



anuj.rana958 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply, I am not sure about the content whether it will be enough for ICT security specialist or not.
> These are the subject list which I studied during my masters:
> Applied communication
> System Analysis
> ...


Hi did you get any reply from acs, coz i am in the same situation as yours. Thanks


----------



## niksydaz (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi did you get any reply from acs, coz i am in the same situation as yours. Thanks


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi, 
My consultant has told me to go with Security Specialist. I have done B Tech in computer science and am working on network security including firewalls, DDOS mitigation tools, cyber security etc. Will they deduct 4 years in my case? 
Which will be a better profile with 70 points (will try for 189) 262112 or 263111?


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi,

I have done B Tech in CS and have 6.5 years of exp, all related to network and cyber security. How much will they deduct (2 years or 4)? Please if you can help me.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

kimmy3701 said:


> Hi,
> My consultant has told me to go with Security Specialist. I have done B Tech in computer science and am working on network security including firewalls, DDOS mitigation tools, cyber security etc. Will they deduct 4 years in my case?
> Which will be a better profile with 70 points (will try for 189) 262112 or 263111?


Based on the information provided, ACS should deducted only two years of experience since computer science graduate.

Regarding the nomination code, both are non-rata and stand realistic chance with 70 points.


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Based on the information provided, ACS should deducted only two years of experience since computer science graduate.
> 
> Regarding the nomination code, both are non-rata and stand realistic chance with 70 points.


Great Thanks, My experience points will increase to 10 making it 75 in early 2019. So all good for 189 with 262112? Thanks again


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, you should in fact receive an invite before that.


kimmy3701 said:


> Great Thanks, My experience points will increase to 10 making it 75 in early 2019. So all good for 189 with 262112? Thanks again


----------



## anuj.rana958 (Jul 30, 2018)

niksydaz said:


> Hi did you get any reply from acs, coz i am in the same situation as yours. Thanks


Hi,
Sorry for late reply, but I am still doing professional year course which will finish in December, so i have not applied for skill assessment. Have you applied for skill assessment?

Thanks


----------



## niksydaz (Jan 26, 2017)

anuj.rana958 said:


> Hi,
> Sorry for late reply, but I am still doing professional year course which will finish in December, so i have not applied for skill assessment. Have you applied for skill assessment?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Oh i thought you already applied. Yeah i applied last Saturday. Lets see what's the outcome. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

i am B tech in Computer Science. Will they deduct 4 years for my education?


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi ICT Security Folks

Any idea when 70 pointers 189 will be invited?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Raj2030 said:


> Hi ICT Security Folks
> 
> Any idea when 70 pointers 189 will be invited?


What's your doe?


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> what's your doe?


28 aug 2018


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Raj2030 said:


> 28 aug 2018


At Least couple of rounds later.


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> At Least couple of rounds later.



Perfect, Means hopefully on Nov round


----------



## Vivek Gupta (Aug 7, 2018)

*Confusion about which code to select*

Hello Group members,

I am confused between system admin - 262113 and ICT security specialist - 262112. 

I am performing both system admin and security tasks but more focus is on system admin. As 262113 is not eligible for 189 and 190 NSW should i tweak my application for ACS to show more of security stuff to be eligible for 189 as I have not completed any security certifications but a lot of Microsoft certifications which are eligible for system admin profile. Please suggest?

Best Regards


----------



## Muthu pillai (Sep 8, 2018)

*EOI lodged*

Hi guys,
Can you anyone please tell , when would I get Invite.:confused2:

DOE lodged-25th august 2018-ICT security specialist

189-70 points.
190-75 points.

thanks.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Muthu pillai said:


> Hi guys,
> Can you anyone please tell , when would I get Invite.:confused2:
> 
> DOE lodged-25th august 2018-ICT security specialist
> ...


Atleast couple of rounds later for 189.

For 190 no one can actually predict.


----------



## AussieDream1 (May 24, 2018)

Guys, what is the situation with 262112 - ICT Security Specialist?

Has anyone received an invite with 70 points in 189? Till what DOE date the invitations are sent till yesterday?


----------



## Muthu pillai (Sep 8, 2018)

AussieDream1 said:


> Guys, what is the situation with 262112 - ICT Security Specialist?
> 
> Has anyone received an invite with 70 points in 189? Till what DOE date the invitations are sent till yesterday?


Nope.🙁. I think even 75 pointers didn’t get invited..because of non-pro rata..


----------



## AussieDream1 (May 24, 2018)

Muthu pillai said:


> Nope.🙁. I think even 75 pointers didn’t get invited..because of non-pro rata..


That is not true. I know someone who is invited with 75 points. DOE somewhere in Aug if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Muthu pillai (Sep 8, 2018)

AussieDream1 said:


> Muthu pillai said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.🙁. I think even 75 pointers didn’t get invited..because of non-pro rata..
> ...


Oh alright..good.. we should expect in next two or three rounds..


----------



## chanchalpreetsingh (Sep 22, 2018)

According to ISCAH, 189 queues moved to 20th June 2018 for no pro rata. I am also waiting for the invite and DOE is 29 July 2018. Points are 70 for 189 and 75 for 190. Let see what they will do in the next round. layball:


----------



## jumboking (Apr 11, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

I got my invitation on 11th August 2018.

EOI Submitted - 11th April 2018
Invitation Received - 11th August 2018
Document uploaded and application submitted - 24th September 2018
Visa Stream - 189
Points - 70
Job Code - ICT Security Specialist
Visa Grant - Awaiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jaiz (Nov 17, 2016)

hey sent you a PM, could you have a look?


----------



## jaiz (Nov 17, 2016)

Hey guys

My wife has 6years 8month and 25 days of work exp, she is applying for ict information security specialist , she has a bachelors in science computer science from bangalore university, she has Vendor certification such as CISA from ISACA , DNV certified lead auditor DNV certified Business continuity mgmt, we also got th syllabus of computer science which shows all the computer subjects she has taken, how many years will ACS deduct from her work experience?

would really help if any of you guys can help with the answer


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

jaiz said:


> Hey guys
> 
> My wife has 6years 8month and 25 days of work exp, she is applying for ict information security specialist , she has a bachelors in science computer science from bangalore university, she has Vendor certification such as CISA from ISACA , DNV certified lead auditor DNV certified Business continuity mgmt, we also got th syllabus of computer science which shows all the computer subjects she has taken, how many years will ACS deduct from her work experience?
> 
> would really help if any of you guys can help with the answer


You are looking at 3-4 years of deduction post skills assessment.


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

*Tcs*

Is this format okay? This is what TCS will provide me for ACS


TCS/SC/<<Emp id>>

August 17, 2017



TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN

This is to certify that Mr/Ms -------- was employed full time with Tata Consultancy Services Limited (TCSL) from ------- to ----------.

While leaving our organization, he/ she was designated as an ------------. 

During his/her employment with Tata Consultancy Services Ltd, he/she was responsible for the following:- (maximum 5 points)

1.

2. 

3. 

4. 

5. 


He/She utilized skills including :- ( maximum 2 points )

1.

2.

Please note: Skills and responsibilities specified are as declared by the employee and approved by the last supervisor. This information is to the best of our knowledge and without prejudice.



We wish him/her all the best for his/her future endeavors.

For TATA CONSULTANCY SERVICES LIMITED,


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi Intruder,

So will ICT security Speciliast stand a chance with 70 points for 189 visa?
Why do they deduct 3-4 years for B Tech in Computer Science with all relevant experience in Network cyber security?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST does stand a chance at 70 in 189, however the wait will now extend to 3-4 rounds looking at current trend.

Regarding deduction of experience, it is the number of years required to meet the suitability criteria according to AQF standard, if the applicants education is not from ICT and from local or certain specific countries.



kimmy3701 said:


> Hi Intruder,
> 
> So will ICT security Speciliast stand a chance with 70 points for 189 visa?
> Why do they deduct 3-4 years for B Tech in Computer Science with all relevant experience in Network cyber security?


----------



## niksydaz (Jan 26, 2017)

Got negative assessment for ict guys, is there any chance if i review my application with additional documents of my previous overseas job experience which i didnot include because i didn't have enough paperwork?
How long will it take after applying the review application?
Thanks


----------



## Muthu pillai (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi guys did any one get invite this round..pls mention your points and Eoi date..thanks..


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi,

I have done B Tech in computer Science from India, so will it be 4 years deduction in ICT Security Speclialist?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

kimmy3701 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done B Tech in computer Science from India, so will it be 4 years deduction in ICT Security Speclialist?


Only two years will be deducted from your experience for meeting suitability criteria.


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi,

Do we have to get all the docs notarized? like payslips, Form 16 etc?


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Only two years will be deducted from your experience for meeting suitability criteria.


Hi Intruder,

Sorry for bugging you again, but are you sure only 2 years will be deducted for B Tech in CS? I have had no friends apply for this code, all have applied in 263111 and have got 2 years deducted. Do you have any known ones who are B Tech in CS and got only 2 years deducted in ICT security specialist? Sorry again but I am tensed


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi All,
I am a B Tech in Computer Science with all relevant experience in Network and cyber security. My consultant told me to go for 262112, but I am tensed about the number of years that will be deducted 2 or 4? Can anyone help me please. If i go for 263111 will only 2 years be deducted as all my friends have filled in 263111 only.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

kimmy3701 said:


> Hi Intruder,
> 
> Sorry for bugging you again, but are you sure only 2 years will be deducted for B Tech in CS? I have had no friends apply for this code, all have applied in 263111 and have got 2 years deducted. Do you have any known ones who are B Tech in CS and got only 2 years deducted in ICT security specialist? Sorry again but I am tensed


I dont know anyone personally, but I am sure you can apply for 262112 and only two years should be deducted if your roles and responsibilities have duties mentioned which are as close to one listed by ACS.


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> I dont know anyone personally, but I am sure you can apply for 262112 and only two years should be deducted if your roles and responsibilities have duties mentioned which are as close to one listed by ACS.


Hi Intruder,

The following quotes came from my friends who have applied in 263111 with same skill set as mine:
1) ICT security specialist will be removed as it is new but Network engineer (263111) will stay long as it is very old ANZ code.
2) In Security specialist people are getting 4 years deducted for sure even if they are B Tech in CS/IT as most B tech courses in India have less security content.


But I followed my intuition and have filled ACS for 262112 as I think I belong to it more.
I have done my part by getting 20 in PTE in first attempt, leaving the rest to destiny.
If ACS deducts 4 years from my work exp I will be having 65 points which will be 70 on 1st May 2019. Hope I get to Aus with 189 or 190. Fingers crossed and many thanks to you for your replies.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

kimmy3701 said:


> Hi Intruder,
> 
> The following quotes came from my friends who have applied in 263111 with same skill set as mine:
> 1) ICT security specialist will be removed as it is new but Network engineer (263111) will stay long as it is very old ANZ code.
> ...


Don't intend to challenge and you would agree, but based on known obvious facts, there is a shortage of info sec pro's worldwide, I don't see the code going away anytime soon. Let's see if Australia thinks otherwise.


----------



## Vivek Gupta (Aug 7, 2018)

kimmy3701 said:


> Hi All,
> I am a B Tech in Computer Science with all relevant experience in Network and cyber security. My consultant told me to go for 262112, but I am tensed about the number of years that will be deducted 2 or 4? Can anyone help me please. If i go for 263111 will only 2 years be deducted as all my friends have filled in 263111 only.


I got my ACS today. I am B Tech in Electronics and Communications and got 4 years deducted from my relevant experience even though ACS guys have mentioned my degree has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing. Hence, for sure ACS will deduct 4 years for 262112. See, if you can try with some other skill where there are chances to deduct 2 years only. As I have sufficient experience I didnt mind getting 4 years deducted from my over experience.

Good luck.


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi,

You are B Tech in EC which has very less security content so that is why 4 years have been deducted. Lets see how many will be deducted as I am B Tech in CS. if they cut 4 years i will be at 65 points which will be 70 on 1st May 2019. How many points are you getting?


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Vivek Gupta said:


> kimmy3701 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Can you please reply


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Vivek Gupta said:


> I got my ACS today. I am B Tech in Electronics and Communications and got 4 years deducted from my relevant experience even though ACS guys have mentioned my degree has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing. Hence, for sure ACS will deduct 4 years for 262112. See, if you can try with some other skill where there are chances to deduct 2 years only. As I have sufficient experience I didnt mind getting 4 years deducted from my over experience.
> 
> Good luck.


Congrats on positive skills assessment. I too had ACS deduct 4 years as I had my BE in Electronics. Fortunately had enough points to secure an invite.


----------



## kamalpamnani1989 (Sep 9, 2017)

Guys, need a suggestion . 
I am currently working as a security engineer working on IP protection and anti reverse engineering software development. I have total 7 year of experience out of which first four years are as Software engineer ( not related to security) . Can someone please confirm will ACS assess first four years too for Security Specialist?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

kamalpamnani1989 said:


> Guys, need a suggestion .
> I am currently working as a security engineer working on IP protection and anti reverse engineering software development. I have total 7 year of experience out of which first four years are as Software engineer ( not related to security) . Can someone please confirm will ACS assess first four years too for Security Specialist?




It all depends upon the roles and responsibilities you carried out against a nominated code. What you claim and prove is upon you. It is unlikely that ACS will assess these four years as relevant to ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muthu pillai (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi guys 
Got invitation..70 points..EOi-06/09/2018..all the best to all..😀


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Muthu pillai said:


> Hi guys
> Got invitation..70 points..EOi-06/09/2018..all the best to all..😀


Congrats !


----------



## Malar2331 (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi Muthu
When you lodged the eoi?


----------



## Malar2331 (Sep 28, 2018)

Muthu pillai said:


> Hi guys
> Got invitation..70 points..EOi-06/09/2018..all the best to all..😀


 when u lodged? How many months its take to process?


----------



## Vivek Gupta (Aug 7, 2018)

I am on 65 points as of now and on December 1st 2018 it will be 70 points. What I opine is that the reason ACS has deducted 4 years from total experience regardless of marking my degree of B Tech in ECE as major in computing was that there is no university in India "afaik" which gives Btech in Security or something. Again its my theory - hence if you want to try and your experience is suitable for this Security Specialist code go ahead and in case of 4 years deduction by ACS you can try another code. Good luck!


----------



## Muthu pillai (Sep 8, 2018)

Malar2331 said:


> Muthu pillai said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


Hi I lodged on sept 6 2018..it took two months for invite..


----------



## Muthu pillai (Sep 8, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Muthu pillai said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


Thanks mate😀


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Vivek Gupta said:


> I am on 65 points as of now and on December 1st 2018 it will be 70 points. What I opine is that the reason ACS has deducted 4 years from total experience regardless of marking my degree of B Tech in ECE as major in computing was that there is no university in India "afaik" which gives Btech in Security or something. Again its my theory - hence if you want to try and your experience is suitable for this Security Specialist code go ahead and in case of 4 years deduction by ACS you can try another code. Good luck!


did you try 190?


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Vivek Gupta said:


> I am on 65 points as of now and on December 1st 2018 it will be 70 points. What I opine is that the reason ACS has deducted 4 years from total experience regardless of marking my degree of B Tech in ECE as major in computing was that there is no university in India "afaik" which gives Btech in Security or something. Again its my theory - hence if you want to try and your experience is suitable for this Security Specialist code go ahead and in case of 4 years deduction by ACS you can try another code. Good luck!


Did yoi try 190?


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi All,

I am currently waiting for ACS result (expecting it in Dec 2018) and have filled in for 262112(ICT Security Specialist).
I am sure ACS will deduct 4 years(B Tech in CS from India) leaving me at 65 points, so I am researching for 190 subclass options. Do I stand a chance for VIC and NSW with 65 points in 190 subclass?
Will Victoria need fixed amount of funds in my bank account? If yes how much? I will be going with my wife so I need to prepare myself before hand.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Hey Guys,
Why there are no invitations from NSW?!?! I'm going crazy... when do you think they will start to invite ICT security applicants?!
Regards


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello There
Just a quick reply needed. My EOI date for ICT security Specialist is
1/10/17 with 65 points.
When can I expect my invitation???
Thanks


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

mp2018mp said:


> Hello There
> Just a quick reply needed. My EOI date for ICT security Specialist is
> 1/10/17 with 65 points.
> When can I expect my invitation???
> Thanks


3 - 2 rounds based on Icah's prediction and if the current trend of invitation continues.


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

soheil_ershadi said:


> mp2018mp said:
> 
> 
> > Hello There
> ...



I hope trend will continue to be same...

It’s December already


----------



## Vivek Gupta (Aug 7, 2018)

No I did not and as of now not much keen for 190 in NSW or VIC as it will restrict my movement only for these 2 cities (though biggest IT markets) but I would try my luck for 189 for few months and then will see if 190 is required. Hope it helps.


----------



## Vivek Gupta (Aug 7, 2018)

kimmy3701 said:


> did you try 190?


No I did not and as of now not much keen for 190 in NSW or VIC as it will restrict my movement only for these 2 cities (though biggest IT markets) but I would try my luck for 189 for few months and then will see if 190 is required. Hope it helps.


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

*Please Suggest*

Hi All,

I got my ACS result yesterday and they deducted just 2 years from my work Exp making my points 70 for 189. If I file my EOI today what are my chances that I will get an invite in December round?
If I get an invite will I have to submit PCC and medical checks for my Spouse and myself in 60 days?
is there any pre invite in 189 as well? Please guide so that I can plan accordingly as my wife needs to change address on her passport.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

kimmy3701 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my ACS result yesterday and they deducted just 2 years from my work Exp making my points 70 for 189. If I file my EOI today what are my chances that I will get an invite in December round?
> If I get an invite will I have to submit PCC and medical checks for my Spouse and myself in 60 days?
> is there any pre invite in 189 as well? Please guide so that I can plan accordingly as my wife needs to change address on her passport.


1. Congrats on positive skills assessment. Regarding invite couple of rounds before you get an invite with current tends

2. Once you get an invite you have 60 days to Lodge, it's at your wish to wait until you get medicals and PCC done to lodge or otherwise. Most lodge Visa first and then work on getting those done. 
Lastly, if you're not in rush to get the PR, you can wait until the Co contacts you for those documents couple of months after you lodge based on observation, typically you get 28 days to provide the requested.

3. There are no pre-invites for 189. You can apply for a VISA as soon as you get an invite.


----------



## anand797 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi intruder,

1. I got positive assessment in ICT Security, can you please let me know what documents are required for applying EOI for NSW?


Moreover, What are the chances of getting invited if I submit my file without experience.

Truly 
Anand


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> 1. Congrats on positive skills assessment. Regarding invite couple of rounds before you get an invite with current tends
> 
> 2. Once you get an invite you have 60 days to Lodge, it's at your wish to wait until you get medicals and PCC done to lodge or otherwise. Most lodge Visa first and then work on getting those done.
> Lastly, if you're not in rush to get the PR, you can wait until the Co contacts you for those documents couple of months after you lodge based on observation, typically you get 28 days to provide the requested.
> ...


Hi Intruder,

Thanks for your help as always. How long does it take for PCC to be done in India?
My documents are ready but my wife needs a change in address on passport which will be ready by first week of Jan 2019. I read the ISCAH predictions which say 70 pointers are getting invites now in next round so was worried, assuming I would get invite in Dec round only. As suggested by you, If my wife's passport is not re issued soon I will just lodge and wait for CO to contact me, hoping to get some time.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

kimmy3701 said:


> Hi Intruder,
> 
> Thanks for your help as always. How long does it take for PCC to be done in India?
> My documents are ready but my wife needs a change in address on passport which will be ready by first week of Jan 2019. I read the ISCAH predictions which say 70 pointers are getting invites now in next round so was worried, assuming I would get invite in Dec round only. As suggested by you, If my wife's passport is not re issued soon I will just lodge and wait for CO to contact me, hoping to get some time.


1.Indian PCC take not more than 3 days based on what I read.

2. You can upload the PCC anytime after lodging the VISA or wait until the CO asks for it, if you are not in rush to get the Grant.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

anand797 said:


> Hi intruder,
> 
> 1. I got positive assessment in ICT Security, can you please let me know what documents are required for applying EOI for NSW?
> 
> ...


1. There are no documents required at the EOI stage, you just have to select NSW in the intend state for which you are seeking state sponsorship in your EOI.
NOTE: You have the liberty to create separate EOIs for 189 & 190, most applicants do so.

2. It primarily depends on your ANZSCO, language score and last experience. There have been invitations based on the first two parameters as well, but currently NSW is slow in inviting. If you can try to aim for 189 with 70 points if you want to apply VISA asap. I got invited with 70 points in second round after logging EOI.

All the best.


----------



## anand797 (Jun 28, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> 1. There are no documents required at the EOI stage, you just have to select NSW in the intend state for which you are seeking state sponsorship in your EOI.
> NOTE: You have the liberty to create separate EOIs for 189 & 190, most applicants do so.
> 
> 2. It primarily depends on your ANZSCO, language score and last experience. There have been invitations based on the first two parameters as well, but currently NSW is slow in inviting. If you can try to aim for 189 with 70 points if you want to apply VISA asap. I got invited with 70 points in second round after logging EOI.
> ...


Thanks for the help


Can you please tell me what documents are required from EOI to visa lodge application stages? 

Also can I claim partner point in subclass 189?

Below is my full profile detail

ACS assessment positive with ANZSCO 262112


Dates: company 1, 3 years 5 months. 3yrs Payslips (cash salary), reference letter, 
appointment letter, *2yrs 6 months ITRs
(9 months ITR amount was wrongly filled)* 


Dates: company 2, 4 months Payslips (cash salary), ITR, appointment letter, reference letter


Dates: company 3, 1 years 2 months Payslips, ITR, appointment letter, reference letter


Dates: company 4, 2 months Payslips, ITR (This year), appointment letter, reference letter




Truly 
Anand


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

anand797 said:


> Thanks for the help
> 
> 
> Can you please tell me what documents are required from EOI to visa lodge application stages?
> ...


For documents etc. follow the thread 189- How to proceed. It will answers all your queries.

Regarding partner points, you can claim points if the ANZSCO for your partner is also on MLTSSL and meets the language requirement.


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

*Need Suggestion*



intruder_ said:


> 1.Indian PCC take not more than 3 days based on what I read.
> 
> 2. You can upload the PCC anytime after lodging the VISA or wait until the CO asks for it, if you are not in rush to get the Grant.


Hi Intruder,

I was about to file my EOI with 70 points for 262112 but I am stuck in a situation. I am getting married on 31st Jan 2019(big fat wedding) in India but because of EOI I am thinking to get marriage certificate/court marriage before 11th Dec round so that I can declare myself married while submitting EOI. Am I doing the right thing? Once I get married can I answer the below questions in EOI as: 

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application : Yes
How many family members? 1
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? Yes

Your suggestions would be highly appreciated.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

kimmy3701 said:


> Hi Intruder,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I get your point and your decision seems appropriate and rational. However, I recommend looking at scenario where you submit your EOI asap as Single, hopefully get invited in Dec round, and lodge your VISA as Married in Feb including your partner as you will have 60 days to apply. Leaving you with 10 days post marriage.

Also ensure you submit alternatives like marriage pics, marriage certificate, travel tickets to prove your short duration of relationship with Partner.


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> I get your point and your decision seems appropriate and rational. However, I recommend looking at scenario where you submit your EOI asap as Single, hopefully get invited in Dec round, and lodge your VISA as Married in Feb including your partner as you will have 60 days to apply. Leaving you with 10 days post marriage.
> 
> Also ensure you submit alternatives like marriage pics, marriage certificate, travel tickets to prove your short duration of relationship with Partner.


Hi Intruder,

I did not want to take any chances so I did court marriage yesterday(5 Dec 2018) and filed my EOI today(6 Dec 2018) with 70 points for 189 visa. Lets see what happens


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

kimmy3701 said:


> Hi Intruder,
> 
> I did not want to take any chances so I did court marriage yesterday(5 Dec 2018) and filed my EOI today(6 Dec 2018) with 70 points for 189 visa. Lets see what happens


First of all congratulations on your Marriage ! 
All the Best for the invite and rest of the journey !

Enjoy your time, it's stressful and tedious until your VISA is lodged post invite.


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> First of all congratulations on your Marriage !
> All the Best for the invite and rest of the journey !
> 
> Enjoy your time, it's stressful and tedious until your VISA is lodged post invite.


Thanks a lot for your help and advices. I have hired a consultant but still I stay pro-active so that there are no huddles in between. Lets wait for 11th Dec now. Thanks again for everything, will update here if I get the invite.


----------



## mp2018mp (Mar 21, 2018)

Good Luck ICT security Specialists


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

mp2018mp said:


> Good Luck ICT security Specialists


looking forward to get invited by NSW...


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

DOHA will just invite 350 non pro rata for the rest of 18-19. which means me sitting at 70 points for 189 will not get invite before March 2019 😞


----------



## Ekd (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi, Can you please share your B.Tech (in CSE) subjects list. I am on same boat. Thanks,
Not sure, will they deduct 2 or 4 yrs.


----------



## Ekd (Dec 11, 2018)

kimmy3701 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my ACS result yesterday and they deducted just 2 years from my work Exp making my points 70 for 189. If I file my EOI today what are my chances that I will get an invite in December round?
> If I get an invite will I have to submit PCC and medical checks for my Spouse and myself in 60 days?
> is there any pre invite in 189 as well? Please guide so that I can plan accordingly as my wife needs to change address on her passport.


Hi, Can you please share your B.Tech (in CSE) subjects list. I am on same boat. Thanks,
Not sure, will they deduct 2 or 4 yrs.


----------



## Ekd (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi Members,

I am seeking your expert advice here.

I am a SAP Security Analyst working in IT company. My total work experience is 7.5 years with education B.Tech in Computer Science & Engineering from India.

Lately I applied for ACS skills assessment with ANZSCO code - 261313 (Software Engineer).

Where I had email reply from ACS : 
"Your skills assessment has been assessed as NOT closely related to your nominated ANZSCO code. The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for the following ANZSCO code: 262113 (Systems Administrator)"

Problem is I am not doing any administrator job but might be ACS took guess from some of my job duties..

Can someone suggest me way forward here?

I am looking to evaluate my skills assessment from one of the below codes. Will it be possible for me to reject this recommendation and apply again with reformed letters in one of below codes..

1. 261112 (Systems Analysts) --- For this code i have to reform my letters again
2. 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) ---- Does this applies to SAP Security also

Thanks !


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Ekd said:


> Hi, Can you please share your B.Tech (in CSE) subjects list. I am on same boat. Thanks,
> Not sure, will they deduct 2 or 4 yrs.


Based on previous experiences, Bachelor's with CSE have had only 2 years deducted.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Ekd said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I am seeking your expert advice here.
> 
> ...


1. If you feel your job responsibilities are close to this occupation code and you have sufficient evidences to backup your claims later. You can opt for this code.

2. Yes, 262112 is applicable to any form of information security, including SAP security.


----------



## Ekd (Dec 11, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> 1. If you feel your job responsibilities are close to this occupation code and you have sufficient evidences to backup your claims later. You can opt for this code.
> 
> 2. Yes, 262112 is applicable to any form of information security, including SAP security.


Thank you for reply.

Any idea, ACS recommended me only one option for System Administrator. Can they provide another option for this code 262112 - ICT Security Specialist over email request.
and let me select this on portal and make necessary payment.
OR i will have to file new application with reformed letters etc.

Pls suggest.


----------



## Vvvs (Oct 12, 2018)

*262112 - security specialist*



kimmy3701 said:


> did you try 190?


Im with 65 + 5 point for 262112 security specialist, applied VIC and NSW applied with PTE 20, DOE -12OCT2018, any chance of getting before March2019, worried my experience points are expiring ?


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

*Got the Invite Finally*

Hi All,

Just got the invite. 
Points : 70
ANZ code : 262112
EOI date : 6th Dec 2018

Can you suggest any huddles or which task takes the maximum time so that I can prepare that first. I will be taking my wife along with me.


----------



## anand797 (Jun 28, 2017)

kimmy3701 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got the invite.
> Points : 70
> ...


Congrats

Can you please share your full points break

Thanks


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

anand797 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Can you please share your full points break
> 
> Thanks


Updated signature


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi Intruder,

Can you suggest from where I should start?
I have my wife's documents too, so don't want any delay. Once I submit my application how long would it take for my Grant?


----------



## nish.stha (Jan 11, 2019)

*Invitation Time?*

Hello,

Could you tell me the estimated invitation time for me?
I submitted my EOI on 10/12/2018 with 70 points on ICT Security Specialist.

Points Breakdown :
- Age (18 - 24) : 25
- English (Superior) : 20
- Qualification (Bachelor) : 15
- Study Requirement : 5
- Professional Year : 5

Cheers,


----------



## tauseefafzal (Nov 2, 2018)

Hello

I got my ACS Skills Assessment Positive for ICT Security Specialist 262112, and I have submitted EOI with below points breakdown

*For 189 subclass*
Age: 25
English: 20
Education: 15
Experience: 10
*Total = 70*

*For 190 (For NSW)*
Age: 25
English: 20
Education: 15
Experience: 10
Partner skills: 5
State Nomination: 5
*Total = 80*

EOI Submitted on 17-Jan-2019.

Are 70 points good for 189? and 80 points for 190 for NSW? How much time it takes normally for invite with 70 points?

Also, I am confused about the 190. Should I change it to Victoria for better chances and better job prospects/living?


----------



## David fish (Jan 30, 2019)

tauseefafzal said:


> Hello
> 
> I got my ACS Skills Assessment Positive for ICT Security Specialist 262112, and I have submitted EOI with below points breakdown
> 
> ...


Hey man congrats!

I am preparing my ICT security specialist reference letters right now, and i am confused as heck about their job descriptions.

Are there very strict requirements that my tasks in the letter should match their definitions?

Maybe I could show you my letters on pvt chat?

Thanks.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

David fish said:


> Hey man congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't stress about matching the job descriptions with the ones provided in ACS guidelines. However, ensure that you include your actual roles and responsible you perform related to info sec and very well rephrase those inline with keywords given.

The whole point is that you should be able to complete the facts with evidences later when you file your VISA.

Hope it helps.

Regards


----------



## tauseefafzal (Nov 2, 2018)

David fish said:


> Hey man congrats!
> 
> I am preparing my ICT security specialist reference letters right now, and i am confused as heck about their job descriptions.
> 
> ...


Yeah just read the ACS guidelines, and anything which falls under that guideline can be considered by ACS, there is no strict criteria. For example, Security Events and Incident Management/Reporting on Servers/Devices/Applications falls under this, similarly, Backup/Restore/Disaster Recovery comes under this, also performing any kind of security audit as part of your job, hardening/security of servers/devices/applications, documentation related to policy and procedures, these all are some examples of such tasks.


----------



## David fish (Jan 30, 2019)

tauseefafzal said:


> Yeah just read the ACS guidelines, and anything which falls under that guideline can be considered by ACS, there is no strict criteria. For example, Security Events and Incident Management/Reporting on Servers/Devices/Applications falls under this, similarly, Backup/Restore/Disaster Recovery comes under this, also performing any kind of security audit as part of your job, hardening/security of servers/devices/applications, documentation related to policy and procedures, these all are some examples of such tasks.


GREAT!

Also I was confused to apply for network engg because my job titles for 2 jobs is security analyst and security consultant.

I see you got your visa grant within a month, is it that fast even now or is it based on the points? 

I have 70 points as I am assuming they will deduct 2yrs from my 3yrs of total exp. which gives me only 5pts for work exp. 

How fast can I expect this to go through? 

Also what happens when ACS rejects an application? Can we apply again or do they give you some explanation?


----------



## Optimistic_2018 (Sep 12, 2018)

Do we have any WhatsApp group for ICT Security Specialist? If not, can we create a group to connect and share more information ?


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi All,

can I pay the fees via commonwealth bank debit mastercard?


----------



## sayemdnj (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes


----------



## anaqvi100 (Dec 19, 2018)

Hello friends,

Please suggest me if the category 202112 is appropriate to apply under 189 or 190?

Age: 25
English: 10
Skill: 15
Education: 15
Spouse: 5
Total: 70


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

anaqvi100 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Please suggest me if the category 202112 is appropriate to apply under 189 or 190?
> 
> ...




You should get an invite under 189, I am not sure about the eta but, I received it in two round with 70 points


----------



## anaqvi100 (Dec 19, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> You should get an invite under 189, I am not sure about the eta but, I received it in two round with 70 points


I hired a consultant and he got my ACS done under category 263111 and today I come to know that the category 202112 is most appropriate for me 


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

anaqvi100 said:


> I hired a consultant and he got my ACS done under category 263111 and today I come to know that the category 202112 is most appropriate for me 




It would be beneficial to apply under non-pro rata code if eligible and have sufficient evidences to prove claims to secure an invite with current points.


----------



## anaqvi100 (Dec 19, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> It would be beneficial to apply under non-pro rata code if eligible and have sufficient evidences to prove claims to secure an invite with current points.


I have got the following certifications. Furthermore, I also have experience of both domains but my consult suggested me to get the ACS done under category 263111 instead of 262112 

CCNP
RHCE
CISSP
CISA
CISM
CRISC
CGEIT


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

anaqvi100 said:


> I have got the following certifications. Furthermore, I also have experience of both domains but my consult suggested me to get the ACS done under category 263111 instead of 262112
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on the certifications itself I can figure out that you can very well get a positive skills assessment for 262112. Recommend you to opt for it.


----------



## sayemdnj (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi intruder. What was ur eoi date and ITA round date


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

sayemdnj said:


> Hi intruder. What was ur eoi date and ITA round date


My EOI date was September 1st and invite date was October 11 2019.


----------



## tauseefafzal (Nov 2, 2018)

I received State Nomination from NSW 3 days ago. Now I have 60 days to lodge visa application. I want to ask about the requirements of Visa application as
Q.1) Which documents are required to prove my employment claim in DOHA/DIBP. Previously, ACS and NSW only took Employment Reference letters, Statutory Declarations etc and nothing else. But I have heard that Case Officers in visa application ask for more documents. So, additionally I have Salary Slips (complete salary slips of 4 out of 5 employments, and few salary slips of the 5th one), Tax Deduction Certificates (3 out of 5 employers), Signed and Stamped Experience Certificates of all 5 employers. I am also trying to get bank statements of my 5 salary accounts signed and stamped (which were closed few years ago), but the problem is, one of the bank was closed/merged with the other few years ago, and another reason is I am not living in my home country anymore, so I cannot gather all the bank statements of all 5 salary accounts. I have sent emails to the banks, and I am trying my best to gather these, but it seems that I will be able to gather 2-3 salary accounts statements not all 5. So if there is anyone went through this process can guide me, if the case officers are so strict about producing each and every evidence whether its 9-10 years old? or they give relaxation if you have few salary slips+signed and stamped employment reference letter on the company's letter head with all the contact details of company?

Q.2) Can I tell the Case Officer that I live abroad and not in my home country (I already have mentioned that in State Nomination/ACS etc), and I hardly visit my home country, will that be an excuse enough for few missing documents like few salary slips or 1-2 tax certificates or 1-2 bank statements?

As far as I know, not all these documents are required to lodge the visa application, but my consultant has asked me to gather these documents, because we never know what Case Officer can ask for.


----------



## rajnishnsit2000 (Mar 11, 2019)

*Invite with 65 points*

Dear All,

I have lodged my EOI with 65 points last month. My points shall increase to 70 points on 1st July 2019 on the basis of experience.

Here is the breakdown of the points-
PTE- 10
Partner Skills- 5
Education- Bachelor
Age- 33-39 Category
Experience- 5-8 years. (It will increase to 8 years on 1st July)

Can someone please help me to understand by when can I expect invite.

Raj


----------



## madhur13sharma (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi all,

I am new here, and in the immigration process as well.

I have read through a few forums and found this one more related and precise. 

I am a B.Tech in electronics & communication and have a little over 10 years of experience in the field of information security, compliance & BCP. (Infosec being the constant throughout though).

I am currently preparing my company reference letters and a bit stressed out by the long list of advice I have received on drafting these letters.

Some of the suggestions which I have received are as follow:

1. Be precise and don't add in extra details of your roles. 
2. Dont make more than 8-9 bullet points on the kind of roles you have been performing
3. Dont show your letter to anyone to avoid plagiarism
4. Don't copy paste the same roles in case there are more than 2 CRLs you are preparing


I have worked with 6 different organization's throughout my career and now am very confused on how to go about drafting the letters as when I start to list down, I end up writing at least 17-18 different responsibilities for each organization I have worked for.

Would appreciate if you guys can share your 2 cents on the correct approach.


----------



## aguptha4 (May 8, 2018)

Is it 189 or 190 ?? 

If 190, you have 70 points excluding state sponsorship points??


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi Intruder,

I have lodged my visa on 26th Feb 2019. I uploaded all necessary docs but I have few queries as I did court marriage on 5th Dec 2018 and my relationship is fairly new. I don't want to leave any doc for CO as it will further delay my grant, hence the questions:

1) I have included the marriage certificate and my wife's PCC clearly states Wife of "my name".
Do you think any other doc will be required to prove my relationship?

2) My consultant asked me for my PTE result in pdf but I read in blogs that CO has asked to sent it from PTE site to DOHA. Should I wait for CO contact or send the result from PTE site too?

Just a bit tensed and hoping for a grant after 90 days from lodgment date which should be end of May 2019.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

kimmy3701 said:


> Hi Intruder,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 26th Feb 2019. I uploaded all necessary docs but I have few queries as I did court marriage on 5th Dec 2018 and my relationship is fairly new. I don't want to leave any doc for CO as it will further delay my grant, hence the questions:
> 
> ...


1. Do you have an joint accounts, insurance cards, any other documents where your relation is attested? Adding those can supplement the claims of being a partner.

2. Doesn't harm attaching one in .PDF although DIBP airways refers to one coming from the official site. I presume that you sent it already from your Pearson account.

All the best.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kimmy3701 said:


> Hi Intruder,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 26th Feb 2019. I uploaded all necessary docs but I have few queries as I did court marriage on 5th Dec 2018 and my relationship is fairly new. I don't want to leave any doc for CO as it will further delay my grant, hence the questions:
> 
> ...


1. The evidence is very sketchy 
You have to strengthen it a lot more
Read the forums for the evidence other members have submitted for marriage 

2. You can login to the PTEA website and send your scores to DHA immediately if not already done. Do not wait for the co to ask for the same.

Save the email you will get confirming that the same is sent

Cheers


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi,

1)I checked on PTEA portal, it asks for state and other details which I dont have. How should i proceed?

2)I have my wife covered under my company's health insurance policy. Hope that and some hotel stay receipts mentioning our name should be enough.I will also raise a request to update her aadhar and mention W/O on <my name>

Note: CO has not contacted me for anything, I am just playing safe


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kimmy3701 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1)I checked on PTEA portal, it asks for state and other details which I dont have. How should i proceed?
> 
> ...


1. This must be a new requirement or you are doing something wrong
Earlier the simple question was to choose which agencies you want your score sent to, and you could just choose DHA

2. Do the best you can

Cheers


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Aah I remember when i was waiting for the PTE result, i clicked on send scores to DHA to which they replied 'Please allow one to two business days for a receipt to receive your score report'. I tried sending ig again on portal and it showed the error' A score report may only be sent to a recipient once. The score Report has already been sent to DHA- Visa application'. I think this is okay now...Sorry for asking you buy pleaee confirm if this is the email you get


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

kimmy3701 said:


> Aah I remember when i was waiting for the PTE result, i clicked on send scores to DHA to which they replied 'Please allow one to two business days for a receipt to receive your score report'. I tried sending ig again on portal and it showed the error' A score report may only be sent to a recipient once. The score Report has already been sent to DHA- Visa application'. I think this is okay now...Sorry for asking you buy pleaee confirm if this is the email you get


Wait if you had sent the score recently or Search your inbox for email with subject "Confirmation of Score Report Order" if you had already requested to sent the score earlier.


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Yes i have this email with the subject. I thinks its fine now.

Will now just work on the additional supporting docs for marriage


----------



## awkwardmon (Dec 3, 2017)

Question guys, would it be better if i apply as a ICT Security Specialist or a Network Professional (Pro rata). I've had a look at, https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/occupation-ceilings & https://www.am22tech.com/au/chance-of-189-invite-reduce/

Seems like picking as a Security Specialist would be a better choice? any more inputs would be great!


----------



## madhur13sharma (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I am thinking about applying for 489 for South Australia. Would anyone know that if i can apply under high point category there?


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

madhur13sharma said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am thinking about applying for 489 for South Australia. Would anyone know that if i can apply under high point category there?


I also plan to do that. We have to wait for first week of July. South asutralia was open for ict security previous year for 489 with high points


----------



## ImmiLove (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi Friends,

Greetings of the day!

My field is ict security. My points are 65 without SS. 

I plan to apply for NT regional sponsorship (489) to increase the points to 75. I don't have any relatives in NT but have a couple of close friends. 

Do you think I have a chance to get invitation from NT for 489?

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

ImmiLove said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Greetings of the day!
> 
> ...


You can apply for 489 but the IT job prospects in NT is not so good...


----------



## ImmiLove (Jun 8, 2018)

what are other options for ICT security professional for 489 visa? 

I mean which states are providing regional sponsorship to ICT security professionals without job offer and relatives?



soheil_ershadi said:


> You can apply for 489 but the IT job prospects in NT is not so good...


----------



## David fish (Jan 30, 2019)

ImmiLove said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Greetings of the day!
> 
> ...


Hey man, I am in the same boat as you, can we talk sometime?


----------



## David fish (Jan 30, 2019)

soheil_ershadi said:


> You can apply for 489 but the IT job prospects in NT is not so good...


I am also stuck with 65 points as my experience will probably be deducted.

Do you know what's the cut off right now for 189 and 490 in ICT-Security?


----------



## divyan (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi Friends,

I have filed EOI with 75 points - 189 and 80 -190 NSW (initially filed EOI on 5th March19 with 65 points, then updated on 6th May19 with 75/80 points) & VIC (filed on 6thJune19 with 80), what are the chances of receiving ITA for this Non Pro rata occupation?Â*

Please let me know your thoughts


----------



## David fish (Jan 30, 2019)

divyan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have filed EOI with 75 points - 189 and 80 -190 NSW (initially filed EOI on 5th March19 with 65 points, then updated on 6th May19 with 75/80 points) & VIC (filed on 6thJune19 with 80), what are the chances of receiving ITA for this Non Pro rata occupation?Â*
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts


Did you file this for ICT security? 

I am at 65 pts and looking to apply for ICT security, can we get in touch, how did your ACS go and did they cut your points for experience?


----------



## divyan (Jan 28, 2019)

Yes, I have filed it for ICT security specialist. I have overall 10years of experience, however ACS considered only 5.5 yrs as my higher education is Electronics Engineering..


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

Did anyone get invite recently? I have submitted my EOI today.

Total Points:75 +5
Age: 25
English: 20
Spouse : 0
Edu:15
Exp:15


----------



## divyan (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi,

I have 75 points in 189 with DOE 3rdMay, I haven't recieved it so far.. please keep us posted incase you recieve it 🙂


----------



## pradmitian (Jul 28, 2017)

You have a realistic chance of invite for 189 in Sept draw. If the proposed changes come through in November however, you will be at a disadvantage if you cannot substantiate spouse (exp/language ) skills. Hope for the best. Cheers.


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

Does anyone know what was the last cutoff point and DOE for 262112? I have been trying to get this info on DIPB data but couldn't find. Thanks, Ajay


----------



## ITSec (Jul 16, 2019)

Hello my ICT Security Fellas,

My occupation is same as yours: 262112 ICT Security. 

I have submitted my EoI on 27 Sep 2019. I have 75 points for 189 which aren't enough to receive ITA in recent times. So I will need 5 additional points from SS to slightly improve my chances.

As per anzscosearch.com, NSW, VIC, ACT and NT can sponsor 190 for 262112. 

I am not working in Australia (and NSW), so NSW is out of question.

If someone has the knowledge of which state can sponsor 190 for 262112 at 75 points please guide me about the state, would really appreciate.

Many thanks for your responses.


----------



## ITSec (Jul 16, 2019)

Really appreciate if someone could help here.

Cheers



ITSec said:


> Hello my ICT Security Fellas,
> 
> My occupation is same as yours: 262112 ICT Security.
> 
> ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ITSec said:


> Hello my ICT Security Fellas,
> 
> My occupation is same as yours: 262112 ICT Security.
> 
> ...


For ACT there is a caveat for this code:

"Employment Caveat. 

Minimum one year ACT employment contract (in the nominated occupation). The employment must be with a medium to large enterprise (50 plus employees) located in the ACT; or an academic appointment at an ACT tertiary institution." 

Source: 
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-1-july-19.pdf (page 5-6)

You will have to check the specific requirements for NT / VIC, but hope that helps. 

What is your points breakdown?

Have you considered NAATI CCL for +5 points.


----------



## ITSec (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks PrettyIsotonic. So ACT is out of question as I have never been to Australia. 

Just did a quick research on NAATI CCL, found out that it can only be attempted in Australia? I am based in Singapore.





PrettyIsotonic said:


> For ACT there is a caveat for this code:
> 
> "Employment Caveat.
> 
> ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ITSec said:


> Thanks PrettyIsotonic. So ACT is out of question as I have never been to Australia.
> 
> Just did a quick research on NAATI CCL, found out that it can only be attempted in Australia? I am based in Singapore.


Yes unfortunately it is only available onshore in Australia - but a few people who are trying to farm as many points as possible have come onshore specifically to do it - in case that is an option for you.


----------



## mc2109 (3 mo ago)

Hi all,

Anyone is receiving invitation in recent invitation round of 189/190 visa?


----------



## chuxiong.style (3 mo ago)

mc2109 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone is receiving invitation in recent invitation round of 189/190 visa?


Noted from my agent that one customer got VIC 190 invitation with EOI 90+5 on 262112. No more detail was disclosed.


----------



## mc2109 (3 mo ago)

chuxiong.style said:


> Noted from my agent that one customer got VIC 190 invitation with EOI 90+5 on 262112. No more detail was disclosed.


Thanks for the info!
Seems like there are no 189 invitations for 262112 yet


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

mc2109 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> Seems like there are no 189 invitations for 262112 yet


Many health industry and engineering job codes seem to have gotten invites today but haven't seen any ICT occupations ones just yet


----------



## mc2109 (3 mo ago)

RDStranger said:


> Many health industry and engineering job codes seem to have gotten invites today but haven't seen any ICT occupations ones just yet





RDStranger said:


> Many health industry and engineering job codes seem to have gotten invites today but haven't seen any ICT occupations ones just yet



Hopefully ICT occupations will be included in the next round in Nov


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

mc2109 said:


> Hopefully ICT occupations will be included in the next round in Nov


Only time can tell but it is indeed a matter of time ICT occupations gets look-in as well as there are plenty of them in PMSOL list


----------

